# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Clinton-Linked Cult Leader Who Hot-Branded Women Arrested For Sex Trafficking

## goldenequity

*Clinton-Linked Cult Leader Who Hot-Branded Women Arrested For Sex Trafficking
https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...ex-trafficking*

*Keith Raniere*


Want to 'join' the club???





=========


Article dated October 2017...
*Women say they were branded and traumatized by secret group's doctors*

In a complaint filed with the state Department of Health over the summer and shared with the Times, a woman said Dr. Brandon Porter, of the Albany suburb Clifton Park, did studies on behalf of NXIVM's personal development program. In one study, she said, Porter connected her to brainwave monitoring equipment and without warning showed her film clips depicting extreme violence including gang rape. She said she has been haunted by the images for almost a year.

Other women complained to the health department that Dr. Danielle Roberts, a family doctor in Clifton Park, used a surgical device to burn brands on women's lower abdomens during their initiations into a secret sorority within NXIVM.

Porter resigned his position as a general practitioner at St. Peter's Hospital in Albany after the Times story was published, a hospital spokesman said.

Roberts didn't respond to a phone message Friday, and Porter's phone number is unlisted. The Times said neither doctor responded to repeated inquiries seeking comment.

*https://www.cbsnews.com/news/nxivm-w...group-doctors/*

----------


## Zippyjuan

So the entire Clinton connection is that they were both in the state of Arkansas at the same time?  




> *was run out of Arkansas when Bill Clinton was governor*

----------


## oyarde

> So the entire Clinton connection is that they were both in the state of Arkansas at the same time?


I take it you have not spent time in Arkansas .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I take it you have not spent time in Arkansas .


I have a couple of cousins married to each other there.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So the entire Clinton connection is that they were both in the state of Arkansas at the same time?


NO, he donated to the Clintons.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> NO, he donated to the Clintons.


Ron and Rand Paul probably had some nuts donate to their campaigns as well.

https://www.opensecrets.org/pres12/c...p?id=N00005906




> Ron Paul (R)  Top Contributors 2012 cycle:
> 
> US Army	$113,933
> US Navy	$91,100
> US Air Force	$88,102
> US Dept of Defense	$42,500
> Google Inc	$42,478
> Boeing Co	$30,724
> US Marine Corps	$30,708
> ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Ron and Rand Paul probably had some nuts donate to their campaigns as well.


They aren't known for pay to play schemes.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So the entire Clinton connection is that they were both in the state of Arkansas at the same time?


*NXIVM Funding and the Clinton connection*
  As _Rolling Stone_ reported in November, "In 2010, Vanity Fair published "The Heiresses and the Cult," a detailed account of Seagram heiresses *Sara and Clare Bronfman*'s immersion in NXIVM;* the sisters reportedly gave up approximately $150 million of their trust fund to help fund the alleged cult*." 
  And in a 2007 article by the _New York Post_ entitled "_Hillary's $30,000 fans are her "cult" following,"_ journalistCharles  Hurt notes that Raniere was run out of Arkansas after Bill Clinton's  then-attorney general, Winston Bryant, charged the cult leader and two  others with fraud and business deception. 
  While Raniere paid fines in both New York and Arkansas in the case, over a decade later *NXIVM executives proceeded to donate $29,900 to Hillary Clinton's presidential 2006 campaign - and at least three NXIVM officials are "invitation-only" members of the Clinton Global Initiative**.* 
 
  On March 14 and April 13, records show, *more than a dozen  contributions poured into Clinton’s coffers from NXIVM, an executive and  group-awareness training organization led by Brooklyn-born Keith  Raniere, 47.*
  Most were from first-time political donors, each giving the $2,300 maximum.

*Three of the March and April Clinton pledges came from  Raniere’s most high-profile followers: Seagram heiresses Clare and Sara  Bronfman, and Pamela Cafritz, daughter of D.C. A-listers Buffy and Bill  Cafritz.*
  Hillary isn’t the only Clinton NXIVM officials are attracted to.
*At least three of them – group President Nancy Salzman and  the Bronfman sisters – are members of Bill’s charitable organization,  the Clinton Global Initiative*. Membership is by invitation only and requires at least a $15,000 donation per person for one year. -_New York Post_


More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...ex-trafficking

----------


## Firestarter

So those horrible Clintons are at it again?! Too bad that some alternative media are so busy accusing the Clintons that they seem to forget that Donald Trump is part of the same crime syndicate...


Keith Raniere and actress Allison Mack have both been arrested for leading the NXIVM sex cult.

Maybe youve heard of Donald Trumps unofficial advisor Roger Stone, whos also connected to mass shooting magnet Sheriff Scott Israel, Roy Cohn, Paul Manafort and...
Roger Stone was paid by NXIVM to do an audit.

Roger Stone said it was evident that the NXIVM operation was bankrolled in large part by the Bronfman sisters, Sara and Clare Bronfman, heiresses to the multimillion-dollar Seagram's alcohol fortune.

Ranieres organization also hired Doug Rutnik, father of Democratic Senator Kirsten Gillibrand, as a lobbyist. When Rutnik resigned, he signed a nondisclosure agreement: http://www.newsweek.com/roger-stone-...raniere-907558


Raniere has earlier been accused of sex abuse involving girls as young as 12.

The majority of funding for NXIVM, over $150 million, came from the trust funds of Seagram heiresses, Sara and Clare Bronfman.
The Bronfman family has very close ties to the Rothschild banking dynasty, with members of both families belonging to many of the same companies, including their joint financial firm, Bronfman & Rothschild.
At Bronfman & Rothschild Donald Trumps and Jeffrey Epsteins friend Lady Lynn Forester de Rothschild is on the Board of Directors: https://thefreethoughtproject.com/al...-slavery-ring/

See Lynn Forester, with Andrew stein, and their good friend Donald Trump.

----------


## Firestarter

I guess @dannno will be happy that this time I have some information on the Clintons…

Today I noticed that Aangirfan has added a lot of interesting information on NXIVM: http://archive.is/UZptU


Keith Raniere graduated in Troy, New York, in 1982, having majored in physics, math, and biology.
In 1990, Raniere founded Consumers’ Buyline, a multi-level marketing company.
In 1998, together with NLP trainer Nancy Salzman, he founded Executive Success Programs (ESP).
ESP was a corporate self-help program. Many of its “graduates” reported amazing results. Its alumni include Sheila Johnson (co-founder of Black Entertainment Television); Antonia Novello (former U.S. surgeon general); Emiliano Salinas (son of Mexico’s former president Carlos Salinas); and Richard Branson.

See “Sir” Richard Branson with Sara Bronfman.


In the fall of 2002, Sara Bronfman joined ESP (now called NXIVM) later joined by her sister Clare Bronfman.
In 2003, Sara’s and Clare’s billionaire father, Edgar Bronfman Sr, signed up for a five-day “V.I.P.” course, later he began private therapy sessions with Nancy Salzman.
When Clare told Edgar Sr. Bronfman that NXIVM had borrowed $2 million from her, Bronfman soon cut his ties with NXIVM. Sara and Clare Bronfman have donated as much as $150 million to NXIVM.
Most articles claim that Keith Raniere caused a rift between the sisters and daddy Edgar Bronfman Sr.

After a less than flattering article on NXIVM appeared, Toni Natalie warned Edgar Bronfman Sr for Keith Raniere.
Natalie learned that NXIVM hired the controversial Israeli-born private investigator Juval Aviv to spy on her private life and business activities.
Sara joined NXIVM’s executive board and was given the title of minister of humanities.

In 2003, 35-year-old Kristin Snyder disappeared after a NXIVM session in Alaska. Her body was never found, but in her truck a note was found: 


> I was brainwashed and my emotional center of the brain was killed/turned off ... Please contact my parents ... if you find me or this note. I am sorry ... I didn’t know I was already dead.


In May 2009, Sara and Clare Bronfman arranged an appearance by the Dalai Lama for the NXIVM. Because both Skidmore College and Rensselaer Polytechnic declined to host the event, it was first cancelled, but then went ahead anyway (on 6 May 2009).
At one point his hypocriticalness Dalai Lama placed a scarf around Raniere’s neck to show his support for NXIVM.

Two weeks before the Dalai Lama in Albany event, NXIVM was threatened by a letter to Raniere and Salzman by 9 senior members, who resigned from the group, and demanded that NXIVM pay them $2.1 million it owed them. Clare and Sara’s financial manager, Barbara Bouchey, was among those who resigned. Bouchey was swiftly fired by the Bronfman sisters.
Bouchey copied evidence, before giving the originals back, because she believed that the Bronfmans were planning to “set me up”. Bouchey says she has evidence of “potentially illegal activities”. But was forbidden by the court from speaking about the Bronfmans’ financial dealings, so could offer no evidence.

In 2010, Joe O’Hara, NXIVM’s former consultant, alleged that NXIVM was involved in a variety of illegal activities, including tax evasion, money laundering, and immigration violations.
He also claimed that 2 Bronfman foundations misused tax-exempt funds, spending them on non-charitable purposes, including purchasing an expensive piano for Raniere: https://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2...ronfman-201011
(archived here: http://archive.is/VsHtt)


Keith Raniere founded NXIVM in 1998, shortly after his Consumers' Buyline collapsed under allegations it was a pyramid scheme.

According to Kristen Keeffe, Raniere got Clare W. Bronfman access to Edgar Bronfman Sr's emails for a year, including emails with Hillary Clinton and world leaders with the World Jewish Congress (which Bronfman headed from 1981 to 2007).
Keeffe claims that Clare hacked into her father's email account using an email with a virus in the attachment.
Hillary Clinton and Edgar Bronfman became friends after meeting in the late 1990s. Hillary supported Bronfman in his successful efforts to get Swiss banks to pay billions of dollars to relatives of Holocaust victims. Edgar Bronfman also donated to Hillary’s campaign, including her 2008 presidential campaign.
In 1999, President Clinton awarded Bronfman a US Medal of Freedom. In 2004, Hillary sat next to Edgar Sr. at his 75th birthday celebration at Seagram headquarters in New York.

See Edgar Bronfman and the Clintons.


Keeffe left NXIVM in 2014.
Keeffe claimed top officials in NXIVM paid a Canadian investigative firm to investigate the financial records of 6 federal judges and US Sen. Chuck Schumer. According to Keeffe, the Canadian firm also obtained financial information on Edgar Bronfman and other officials of the Jewish World Congress.
In March 2009, the Canadian investigative firm Canaprobe Group sent an invoice to Clare Bronfman for $10,000 for "banking sweep services" of Rick A. Ross, who claims to be a "recognised expert" in cults and is also sued by NXIVM.

Former NXIVM executive board member Barbara Bouchey claims that NXIVM has dragged her into 13 lawsuits and filed a criminal complaint against her as retribution for defecting from the cult in 2009. 
Keeffe also accused NXIVM officials of plotting to lure 4 women to Mexico in order to have them thrown in prison on false charges, including Bouchey; Toni Foley; and Susan Dones: https://www.timesunion.com/local/art...th-6576310.php
(archived here: http://archive.is/meHmD)


Actress India Oxenberg joined the NXVIM cult. India's mother, Catherine Oxenberg, is the daughter of Princess Elizabeth of Yugoslavia; Catherine also starred in Dynasty.
India Oxenberg's father, William Weitz Shaffer, pleaded guilty to smuggling $50 million worth of illegal drugs into the US from Thailand.

In 2017, both Christina Oxenberg and Shaffer told they fear for the well-being of their daughter, India Oxenberg, while she is in NXIVM.
Christina Oxenberg said: 


> And I feel like she's easy prey, I think she's in danger. My heart is broken. I want my daughter back and I won't stop until I get her.


Former NXIVM member Sarah Edmondson, told about how women were branded and that she had to hand over naked photos and other compromising material to her “master” - Lauren Salzman – to keep her obedient.
According to Frank Parlato, former PR writer for NXIVM: 


> India's being tortured and being held there with blackmail. She’s a victim.


 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...eave-cult.html


See Donald Trump with Christina Oxenberg (sister of Catherine).



Edgar Bronfman Jr., half-brother of Sara and Clare, is a member of Queen Elizabeth’s Committee of 300, and the chairman of Warner Music Group.
Charles Bronfman is also a member of the Committee of 300, and the owner of Seagram liquor, net worth $2 billion.

----------


## Firestarter

The Bronfman sisters’ World Ethical Foundation invited the Dalai Lama (he came on 6 May 2009) in return for a donation of more than $1 million.
See his hypocriticalness, after he placed a Tibetan scarf round the neck of Keith Raniere.


The deal was made by Sara Bronfman and Lama Tenzin Dhonden, head of the Dalai Lama's US trust.
See the Dalai Lama on stage at the NXIVM event, with Sara Bronfman circled (I think her sister Clare is sitting to her left), Albany, New York.


Sara first met Dhonden, in Idaho in 2007. In 2008, Dhonden visited Sara in Albany and met other NXIVM members, including Raniere.
According to Susan Dones, a former top ranking member of NXIVM, everybody in the cult knew that Sara and Dhonden were having an affair (even though Dhonden made a vow of chastity): 


> They travelled together to California, to Seattle, to Silver Bay, and Necker Island.
> They were clearly a couple, but this was hidden to outsiders, and probably the Dalai Lama, since Lama Tenzin was supposed to be a monk, and he would have been defrocked if they found out.


Frank Parlato said: 


> He's clearly not a true monk because we all knew he was having an affair with Sara and it was ill disguised.
> NXIVM members have said they had seen Lama Tenzin at Sara's house coming out of her bedroom, it was an open secret that they were having an affair, everyone was talking about it. Keith [Raniere] would call him Sara's 'husband'.


Sara Bronfman travelled with her mother Georgina Bronfman, Allison Mack and Lama Tonzin Dohnden to the private island of Virgin billionaire Richard Branson, Necker in the British Virgin Islands.
It’s also claimed that Sara bought Dhonden a house.

On 13 April 2009 the Dalai Lama wrote the foreword to a book co-authored by Raniere to boost sales.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-sex-cult.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/mnXbj)


Keith Raniere was arrested by Mexican federal police in a gated luxury community in Puerto Vallarta, end March, beginning April.
Raniere was surrounded by adoring women, including actresses Nicki Clyne of Battlestar Galactica and Allison Mack of Smallville.

The “slaves” were not only expected to please their master, but also to recruit more slaves.

Chet Hardin witnessed a meeting between Nicki Clyne and Ally Mack and former Troy Mayor Harry Tutunjian about setting up a non-profit in Troy related to NXIVM. The actresses began hanging out with Hardin’s friends.
Hardin knew about their donations to Hillary Clinton and close connections to Rensselaer County politicians.

NXIVM have used the services of the following prominent political figures: Roger Stone (Republican dirty trickster and long-time Trump advisor); Steve Pigeon (ally of Gov. Andrew Cuomo); Alphonse D’Amato (former US Senator); and Jack Casey (former Rensselaer County Republican Party Chairman).

According to Toni Natalie (who left NXIVM left in 1999), NXIVM is responsible for the death of Kristin Snyder, who took a 16-day NXIVM course in Alaska and then disappeared. Authorities ruled her death a “suicide “ (where have I heard that before?): *http://web.archive.org/web/20180406084547/http://thealt.com/2018/04/04/10552/*


The following court document shows that the court is trying very hard to keep everything hushed up...




> IT IS HEREBY STIPULATED AND AGREED by and between the undersigned attorneys and the defendants KEITH RANIERE, also known as “Vanguard,” and ALLISON MACK, and ORDERED by the Court, pursuant to Federal Rule of Criminal Procedure 16(d), that: 
> (…)
> 15. In the event any defendant, defense counsel or defense staff wishes to attach any Highly Sensitive Information to public filings with the Court, defense counsel must obtain consent of the government, or if such consent is not granted make an application to the Court for authorization to make such disclosure, and either (i) notify the government sufficiently in advance of the contemplated disclosure to permit briefing and argument on the propriety of such disclosure; or (ii) inform the Court in writing why it should decide the application ex parte without notice to the government;


 https://frankreport.com/wp-content/u...aling-info.pdf

There is also a list of people or entities affiliated with Keith Raniere and Allison Mack: 
DOS (or “The Vow” or “The Sorority”);
NXIVM CORPORATION DBA ESP;
FIRST PRINCIPLES INCORPORATED;
JNESS, LLC;
THE ETHICAL SCIENCE FOUNDATION,
EXO-ESO;
THE SOURCE;
ULTIMA LLC;
AXIOLOGY, INC.;
BUYER’S ADVOCATE, INC.;
EQUIPT CORP.;
NXV PROPERTY MANAGEMENT CORPORATION (NX PMC);
SUNSHINE PROPERTIES, INC.;
ELITE HOUSING CORP.;
ETHICAL VALUE EXCHANGE, LLC;
WEB EQUIPMENT, LLC;
ELITE MARKETING PROFESSIONALS, INC.;
POIESIS, INC.; RCG CORP LLC;
RAINBOW CULTURAL GARDEN, LLC;
PRECISION DEVELOPMENT, LLC;
ETHICAL PRINCIPLES, LLC;
EXECUTIVE HOUSING & PROPERTIES, INC.;
MOVING PIXELS, INC.;
MY IMAGES, INC.;
NX APPAREL, INC.;
NX PROPERTY MANGEMENT CORPORATION;
THE ART OF MOVEMENT, INC.;
GENERAL SERVICE PAYMENTS, INC.;
GENIUSES, LLC;
ONE ASIAN, LLC;
WORLDWIDE NODES, LLC;
BUNDLED ELEMENTS, LLC;
SURE HOLDINGS, LLC;
PSC I, LLC;
E MALLARD WEB, CORP.;
ETHICAL MEDIA, LLC;
WORLDWIDE NETWORK, LLC;
CREW HOLDINGS, LLC;
EXECUTIVE SUCCESS PROGRAMS, INC. (NV);
ETHOLUTIONS, INC.,
DON’T BE DUMB, LLC;
PLUGGED-IN TECHNOLOGIES, LLC;
SOCIETY OF PROTECTORS, LLS;
NXV TRUST; ETHOLUTIONS, INC.;
PRINCIPLED PRODUCTS, INC.;
NXIVM PROPERTIES, LLC;
FOWL HOLDINGS, LLC;
2430AUT1 TRUST;
BBFC TRUST;
EMF TRUST;
NX TRUST, INC.;
APPLIED PRINCIPLES;
THE ROOFING COMPANY;
SUCCESS PROGRAMS UNLIMITED, LLC;
LIFE LEARNING, INC. (NV);
WORLD AUDIENCE PRODUCTIONS, INC.;
WOLRD AUDIENCE PRODUCTIONS, INC.;
ITS ENDEAVORS, INC.;
MALLARD WEB CORPORATION;
SWEET P’S, INC.;
7 SEVEN;
LC;
FRANKLIN, LLC;
ACK KNOWLEDGE, LLC;
ALOUSCH, LLC;
COALITION OF ETHICISTS, LLC.
 DEVELOPMENT TRAINERS, LLC;
ESSENCE INTERACTIVE, INC.;
ETHICAL HUMANITARIAN FOUNDATION;
EVENTS FOR HUMANITY, INC.;
ETHELETICS, LLC;
HOUSE OF EQUUS, LLC;
IMPRESSIONATES, LLC;
OCCAMS RAZOR, LLC;
OUR EVOLUTION, LLC;
RCG CORP LLC;
RCG KIDS INTERNATIONAL, LLC;
RETURN TO NATURE, LLC;
RHYTHMS OF INFLUENCE, LLC;
SPIRIT @ 19 INC.;
THE RANIERE INITIATIVE, LLC;
TRUTH, LLC;
VEINTE-SEIZ, LLC;
VILLAGE HALL LLC;
WISDOM SYSTEMS, LLC;
WORLDWIDE NODES LLC;
ACK MANAGEMENT PTE LTD;
NXIVN MEXICO SA DE CV;
ACK WAKAYA HOLDINGS LLC.


There are Rainbow Cultural Garden schools, run by NXIVM, in several countries.
The Miami Rainbow Cultural Garden child center was been closed by child protection officials.
It appears that other “schools” where babies and small children are tutored the Keith Raniere way. This includes giving them 7 foreign nannies that all speak a different language to the child: https://artvoice.com/2018/04/28/rain...-and-toddlers/


According to the following Reddit thread, Barbara Bush was on the Advisory Board of NXIVM’s Rainbow Culture Garden: https://www.reddit.com/r/greatawaken...dvisory_board/
But no evidence...

----------


## Raginfridus

What dip$#@! brands their initials on a victim? They aren't bovines ffs, they can tell on you.

----------


## dannno

> So those horrible Clintons are at it again?! Too bad that some “alternative media” are so busy accusing the Clintons that they seem to forget that Donald Trump is part of the same crime syndicate...


Did you donate to the Epstein lawsuit that is being put forward by a Trump supporter yet?

https://www.fundedjustice.com/Epstei...2D739gXVapl2D7

----------


## Firestarter

> Did you donate to the Epstein lawsuit that is being put forward by a Trump supporter yet?
> 
> https://www.fundedjustice.com/Epstei...2D739gXVapl2D7


 I thought you would be already pleased that I've added information on Clinton's ties to Bronfman and NXIVM...

If your point is that not all Trump supporters are evil; I completely agree. But that doesn’t make Donald Drumpf less of a scumbag...
You can’t seriously mean that I should donate to a Trump supporter. I have been targeted by the Dutch government since at least 2005, with nobody’s help.
Check for Roger Stone's ties to Donald Trump and the NXIVM sex cult.

Virginia L. Giuffre, that was sexually abused by the pedo sex ring, is mostly called by her maiden name Virginia Roberts.
Virginia was actually recruited by Jeffrey Epstein’s partner, Ghislaine Maxwell, at Trump’s Mar-a-Lago.

Virginia was sexually abused as a minor by Prince Andrew.
Donald Trump made his private jet available for Andrew to visit his (and Trump's) buddy Jeffrey Epstein.

In 2002, Donald Trump admitted that he was friends with Epstein for 15 years: 


> I've known Jeff for 15 years. Terrific guy, he's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that *he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side*. No doubt about it — Jeffrey enjoys his social life.


 http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6297428

See Donald, Melania Knauss, Jeff Epstein and Ghislaine Maxwell at the Mar-a-Lago, 12 February 2000.
According to braindead Trump-fans Donald expelled Epstein from the Mar-a-Lago in 1999, after Epstein was caught trying to seduce an underage girl.



For all of the child abuse by Jeffrey Epstein and his paedophile “clients”, Epstein served a total of 13 months “in jail”. That is he was locked up only for 8 hours every day, so only locked up for the night. Reportedly with the exception of Sundays when he was locked up the whole day.
This means that Epstein was locked up for a total of some 55 days...
Part of the deal was that Epstein’s “clients”, including Prince Andrew, were also off the hook.
The deal was made by one Alexander Acosta.
Donald Trump rewarded Acosta for getting his pedo friend Epstein, and the rest of the paedophile ring, off the hook by making him Secretary of Labor: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6456881


Donald Trump was also a good friend and business associate of Tevfik Arif, who was caught by the Turkish cops in a case of child trafficking and paedophilia.
Arif was acquitted...
Arif also transported an underage “model for sex” to Miami. The following thread also contains official court documents (that you can see free of charge): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6532237

See Donald with his good friend Tevfik and son Efendi Arif.



Donald Trump has also been (is) close to Silvester Stallone, who even attended his marriage to nude model Melania Knauss.
In 1986, a 16-year-old girl accused Sly and his bodyguard of molesting her in a hotel in Las Vegas: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6553218

----------


## Firestarter

In 1990, 1991 a 12-year-old girl, whose mother was a saleswoman for Raniere's Consumers' Buyline Inc., was sexually abused about 60 times over the course of several months by the then 29/30-year-old Keith Raniere (after he'd offered to tutor her in Algebra and Latin).
In 1993, about two years after their relationship ended, she complained to the cops. The cops refused to investigate, because the 12-year-old girl refused to wear a wire to frame Raniere.



In 1984, the then 24-year-old Raniere had a four-month sexual affair with the 15-year-old Gina Melita. He took her virginity in a dark room. During their relationship, he hounded the 135-pound girl to lose weight and urged her to keep their relationship a secret.

Before Melita left Raniere's life, in 1984, she introduced him to her 15-year-old friend Gina Hutchinson.
In December 1984, around the time of Gina's 16th birthday, her older sister Heidi discovered Gina was having sex with Raniere. Heidi was home from college and Raniere crawled through the window of her sister's bedroom.
Gina died in 2002, aged 33, reportedly by shooting herself in her head. 



Raniere once organised a training session, where he told the students, including Toni Natalie, that mothers in some developing nations perform oral sex on their children to soothe them.
Natalie claimed Raniere raped her when she refused to have sex with him, before she left in 1999: https://www.timesunion.com/local/art...ws-3341644.php



After several complaints against Dr. Brandon Porter, 44, for human experiments and other misdeeds, the New York State Office of Professional Medical Conduct (OPMC) refused to investigate further.
In a September 2017 letter, the state told Jen Kobelt it would not investigate Dr. Porter, because _“__…the issues you have described are not medical misconduct”._
Only after stories in the media, the OPCM filed charges against Potter.

Porter’s experiments included showing NXIVM women, connected to an EEG machine, snuff videos of murders by machetes; a man being forced to eat part of his own brain; gang rape; and other disgusting videos. Porter conducted experiments like these for The Ethical Science Foundation, founded by Clare Bronfman (who paid for the experiments).
No charges were brought against Porter for his involvement with Rainbow Cultural Garden, funded by Sara Bronfman.

Porter was also charged with not reporting that more than 100 people, including children, at the 2016 Vanguard Week in New York became ill with flu-like symptoms, vomiting and diarrhoea.
This was probably caused by toxics in food or beverages. Curiously enough, no high ranking members of NXIVM got ill or slaves that Raniere wanted to “mentor” personally.
Raniere ordered everyone to keep quiet about the “epidemic” or else.

Daniela Fernandez was imprisoned for 18 months for refusing to have sex with Raniere.

Dr. Porter is married to Jane Jeffries, another cult member. At one time, the Porters had their own children in Rainbow.
Before the controversy in the media, St. Peter’s had ignored at least one report about Porter’s involvement with the NXIVM sex cult. Dr. Porter was asked to resign his position at St. Peter’s Hospital in the Albany area: https://frankreport.com/2018/05/05/d...dical-license/
(archived here: http://archive.is/ifALS)

----------


## Firestarter

Billionaire Richard Branson's name was in the same little black book that also contained the contact numbers for Edgar Bronfman, Bill Clinton and Donald Trump: 
http://nypost.com/2016/10/09/the-sex...ffrey-epstein/

Branson’s own private Island is located next to the sex island of Jeffrey Epstein: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news...h-life-4919588


Here’s the February 2018 indictment against Keith Raniere: https://www.justice.gov/usao-edny/pr...46381/download



> In or about and between February 2016 and June 2017, both dates being approximate and inclusive, within the Eastern District of New York and elsewhere, the defendant KEITH RANIERE, together with others, did knowingly and intentionally conspire to recruit, entice, harbor, transport, provide, obtain, maintain, patronize and solicit persons, to wit: Jane Does 1 and 2, individuals whose identities are known to the undersigned, in and affecting interstate and foreign commerce, knowing that means of force, threats of force, fraud and coercion, as described in Title 18, United States Code, Section 1591 (e)(2), and one or more combinations of such means, would be used to cause such persons to engage in one or more commercial sex acts, contrary to Title 18, United States Code, Section 1591 (a)(1 ). (Title 18, United States Code, Sections 1594 (c), 1591 (b)(1) and 3551 et seq.)


 
See the relevant subsections of Title 18, United States Code, Section 1591 (a)(1 ), (b)(1), and (e)(2) – _Sex trafficking of children or by force, fraud, or coercion_: https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/1591



> (a) Whoever knowingly—
> (1)
> in or affecting interstate or foreign commerce, or within the special maritime and territorial jurisdiction of the United States, recruits, entices, harbors, transports, provides, obtains, advertises, maintains, patronizes, or solicits by any means a person; 
> (...)
> 
> (b) The punishment for an offense under subsection (a) is—
> (1)
> if the offense was effected by means of force, threats of force, fraud, or coercion described in subsection (e)(2), or by any combination of such means, or if the person recruited, enticed, harbored, transported, provided, obtained, advertised, patronized, or solicited had not attained the age of 14 years at the time of such offense, by a fine under this title and imprisonment for any term of years not less than 15 or for life;
> (...)
> ...

----------


## dannno

> You can’t seriously mean that I should donate to a Trump supporter.


No, I don't mean you should donate money to a Trump supporter, I mean you should donate to have the records from the Epstein case unsealed to the public. I mean, holy crap, you sit here and write several pages worth of info a day sometimes on this forum, for what? To make people on this forum think Trump is a pedophile. But then when it comes to unsealing the details of the Epstein case to the public, you don't really care. So you don't really care about the victims at all, you don't actually care to move the ball forward in this case so we can find out the real truth, you don't care about any future victims, all you only care about is satiating your TDS. Sad.

----------


## Firestarter

> No, I don't mean you should donate money to a Trump supporter, I mean you should donate to have the records from the Epstein case unsealed to the public. I mean, holy crap, you sit here and write several pages worth of info a day sometimes on this forum, for what? To make people on this forum think Trump is a pedophile. But then when it comes to unsealing the details of the Epstein case to the public, you don't really care. So you don't really care about the victims at all, you don't actually care to move the ball forward in this case so we can find out the real truth, you don't care about any future victims, all you only care about is satiating your TDS. Sad.


 Why do you even read my posts?
You simply ignore the truth, to satisfy your unexplainable desire to kiss the a$$ of President Donald.

Why don't you tell this to the millions of Yemenis that are being starved to death, with the assistance of President Donald: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...f-Yemen/page10

----------


## dannno

> Why do you even read my posts?


For entertainment? To see what kind of fan fiction the deep state is producing today?




> You simply ignore the truth, to satisfy your unexplainable desire to kiss the a$$ of President Donald.


Do you know how many pedophile rings have been taken down since he became President? 

You seem to be really concerned about the young girls Trump may or may not have slept with (you have no actual evidence, just possible links), but you don't seem to care about the hundreds or possibly thousands of girls who have been saved by Trump's actions. 

You are more concerned with taking down Donald Trump than you are with making the world a better place. 

That is the definition of TDS.

----------


## Firestarter

> To see what kind of fan fiction the deep state is producing today?


 You're not seriously claiming that I'm a tool for the "deep state" are you?
You are supporting the "deep state" with your Trump propaganda.
You also support "deep state" disinformation tool Alex Jones, who has publicly confirmed that: 1) he was present at several Satanic rituals (real creepy), 2) he was introduced to the Cold War propganda of the John Birch Society through friends of the family as a young child (Alex still supports JBS), and 3) he has a bunch of family members working for the CIA.


Thanks to the Trump supporting media, I’ve found another interesting connection from the NXIVM cult to the Clinton Foundation.

In 2007, the _New York Post_ reported that at least 3 high-ranking executives of the NXIVM cult, Nancy Salzman and both Bronfman sisters, are members of the Clinton Global Initiative.
  People can only become a member to the Clinton Global Initiative on invitation and have to donate at least $15,000 a year.

  Executives and top associates of NXIVM – along with family members – donated $29,900 to Hillary Clinton’s presidential campaign.
  Among the donators is Pamela Cafritz, daughter of D.C. hotshots Buffy and Bill Cafritz. In 2007, Cafritz shared a condo with Keith Raniere: https://nypost.com/2007/10/01/hillar...ult-following/
(archived here: http://archive.is/RUh32)


I’ve found the previous information when searching for more on the supposed child abuse site of CEMEX in Tucson, Arizona, affiliated with the Clinton Foundation and Bronfman Rothschild.
  Multibillionaire Carlos Slim is the controllomg shareholder of CEMEX and also the 2nd largest stockholder of the _New York Times_.

Some claim that dolls found at the site prove that something horrible was going on there and they found “rape trees” (?): https://8ch.net/qresearch/res/1618616.html

----------


## dannno

> You're not seriously claiming that I'm a tool for the "deep state" are you?
> You are supporting the "deep state" with your Trump propaganda.
> You also support "deep state" disinformation tool Alex Jones, who has publicly confirmed that: 1) he was present at several Satanic rituals (real creepy), 2) he was introduced to the Cold War propganda of the John Birch Society through friends of the family as a young child (Alex still supports JBS), and 3) he has a bunch of family members working for the CIA.
> 
> 
> Thanks to the Trump supporting media, I’ve found another interesting connection from the NXIVM cult to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> In 2007, the _New York Post_ reported that at least 3 high-ranking executives of the NXIVM cult, Nancy Salzman and both Bronfman sisters, are members of the Clinton Global Initiative.
>   People can only become a member to the Clinton Global Initiative on invitation and have to donate at least $15,000 a year.
> ...


Swordsmyth already posted most all that stuff in post #8.. 

And you have proven you don't actually care about taking down pedophiles, you just hate Trump. That is the definition of what the deep state is, that's all I'm saying.. the deep state doesn't care about taking down pedophiles, they just hate Trump. Coincidence?

I mean, when I found out about this lawsuit being filed to get the information public about Epstein's trial.. and that anybody could donate to it.. I was like, wow, you know who would really want to donate to this lawsuit? Firestarter. I had some faith in you, that you weren't the deep state, and you actually wanted to take down pedophiles. But that turned out not to be the case, via a very simple litmus test.

I mean, surely the guy who is completely obsessed with Epstein and other big name pedophiles and always digging up new information would be encouraged by such a huge break that we actually had a lawsuit being filed that would make public the information from the Epstein trial, right? But no, he can't donate to or even support the lawsuit or even show gratitude, appreciation or happiness that it is occurring because one of the people involved in filing the lawsuit "is a Trump supporter". Sorry, that is the most transparent, dumbest $#@! I've heard in my life. It shows you clearly don't care about taking down pedophiles like Epstein and his associates, and you have some other reason for actually being here.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You're not seriously claiming that I'm a tool for the "deep state" are you?
> You are supporting the "deep state" with your Trump propaganda.
> You also support "deep state" disinformation tool Alex Jones, who has publicly confirmed that: 1) he was present at several Satanic rituals (real creepy), 2) he was introduced to the Cold War propganda of the John Birch Society through friends of the family as a young child (Alex still supports JBS), and 3) he has a bunch of family members working for the CIA.
> 
> 
> Thanks to the Trump supporting media, I’ve found another interesting connection from the NXIVM cult to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> In 2007, the _New York Post_ reported that at least 3 high-ranking executives of the NXIVM cult, Nancy Salzman and both Bronfman sisters, are members of the Clinton Global Initiative.
>   People can only become a member to the Clinton Global Initiative on invitation and have to donate at least $15,000 a year.
> ...


The John Birch Society isn't perfect (is anyone?) but they are one of the "good guys", they are one of the best "good guys" out there.

----------


## Firestarter

> The John Birch Society isn't perfect (is anyone?) but they are one of the "good guys", they are one of the best "good guys" out there.


 During the "Cold War" the JBS supported the "war" against those horrible "Commies".
In the 21th century the JBS supports the "War on terror" - doing great in Yemen!

If you think that "bombs for peace" makes this world a better place, you should step up and donate to the JBS; together with Dannno who cares so much for the underprivileged that he supports Trump as he has arranged that the rich pay less taxes.

You could read Bircher Richard Allen's - _None dare call it a conspiracy_ (a favourite book of Alex Jones) and join the Infowars fanclub.

Or you could try one of Antony Sutton's book.

Antony C. Sutton – _The Best Enemy Money Can Buy_ (1986): https://ia902302.us.archive.org/0/it...0Can%20Buy.pdf

In this book Sutton, shows that the Soviet military is heavily dependent on the US and other Western gifts, trade and exchange programs.
The Western countries have sold, traded, or given the Communists everything from copper wiring and military trucks to tank technology, missile guidance technology, computers, and even the Space Shuttle.
Ironically the US spent $300 billion a year on fight a Communist threat that was at the same time supported by the US and it allies.
 This made the wars in Korea, Vietnam and Afghanistan a possibility.

Soviet tractor plants were established in the early 1930s with major U.S. technical and equipment assistance.
In the 1950s, the Soviet Union produced artillery tractors that were copies of Caterpillar tractors. They had trucks from the Henry Ford-Gorki plant.
The North Korean Air Force had 180 Yak planes built in plants with US Lend-Lease equipment. These Yaks were later replaced by MiG-15s powered by Russian copies of Rolls-Royce jet engines sold to the Soviet Union in 1947.

All the main diesel and steam-turbine propulsion systems of 96 Soviet ships used in Vietnam were originally designed or constructed outside the USSR. If the State and Commerce Departments, in the 1950s and 1960s, had consistently enforced the legislation passed by Congress in 1949, the Soviets would not have had the ability to supply the Vietnamese War.


This is what the John Birch Society arranged for the world...

----------


## Jamesiv1

> You're not seriously claiming that I'm a tool for the "deep state" are you?


You sir, are no lover of liberty.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> During the "Cold War" the JBS supported the "war" against those horrible "Commies".
> In the 21th century the JBS supports the "War on terror" - doing great in Yemen!
> 
> If you think that "bombs for peace" makes this world a better place, you should step up and donate to the JBS; together with Dannno who cares so much for the underprivileged that he supports Trump as he has arranged that the rich pay less taxes.
> 
> You could read Bircher Richard Allen's - _None dare call it a conspiracy_ (a favourite book of Alex Jones) and join the Infowars fanclub.
> 
> Or you could try one of Antony Sutton's book.
> 
> ...


The JBS does not support the war on terror and they opposed the kind of aid to the soviets that you speak of, it took them some time to learn how the world works below the surface level but the communists were part of the globalists' schemes to establish world government.

----------


## Swordsmyth

An heiress to the Seagram Co. fortune was arrested in a widening  probe of a self-help organization that prosecutors say operated as a  secretive cult that branded its victims and forced them to participate  in sexual acts.
                 Clare Bronfman, the daughter of former Seagram  chairman Edgar M. Bronfman, was one of four women charged Tuesday in  connection with the investigation of Nxivm, an Albany, New York-based  multi-level marketing company founded by Keith Raniere, according to  John Marzulli, a spokesman for the Brooklyn U.S. Attorney.
                 Raniere was arrested in Mexico in March and charged  with sex trafficking, conspiracy and forced labor and is being held  without bail. Allison Mack, an actress who allegedly recruited slaves  for Raniere, was apprehended the following month and charged with  similar crimes. Both have pleaded not guilty.
                                                                                                                                                                                               According to the indictment, the four women —  Bronfman, Kathy Russell, Lauren Salzman and Nancy Salzman — were members  of Raniere’s “inner circle” along with Mack, and recruited and groomed  sexual partners for him. Bronfman is one of seven children of her  father, a second-generation heir who captained Seagram’s expansion  during his years leading the company.

More at: http://fortune.com/2018/07/24/seagra...ontent=2269803

----------


## Firestarter

Yesterday morning, Clare Bronfman was arrested on the charge of running a pyramid scheme to enrich leader of the NXIVM cult Keith Raniere. She was put on house arrest and given an electronic monitoring bracelet after pleading not guilty and posting a $100 million bail.

Clare and her sister Sara both joined Nxivm and relocated to New York to get more involved. Sara Bronfman has not been arrested.
Her indictment also accuses Nancy Salzman, her daughter Lauren and Nxivm bookkeeper Kathy Russell of the same offenses. To date a total of 6 members have been arrested, with leader Keith Raniere and his right-hand Allison Mack already indicted in May.

The US Attorney’s Office made several press releases, including: 


> Raniere and Bronfman conspired to commit identity theft arising out of a scheme to obtain the e-mail usernames and passwords of perceived enemies and critics of Raniere in order to monitor their electronic communications.
> Bronfman encouraged and induced the illegal entry into the United States of an alien for Bronfman’s financial gain, engaging in international wire transfers to make it fraudulently appear that the victim had the financial resources to obtain an investor visa.
> As alleged, this long-running conspiracy crossed multiple avenues of criminal activity, which included, among other things, electronic monitoring; identity theft; extortion; victim smuggling; and illegal trafficking of a victim after a period of unlawful confinement.


Among the criminal offenses that members of Nxivm have been accused are: identity theft, harbouring of aliens for financial gain, extortion, forced labour, sex trafficking, money laundering, wire fraud and obstruction of justice.
Clare Bronfman is not accused of sex trafficking. Allison Mack has pleaded not guilty to sex trafficking, sex trafficking conspiracy and forced labour conspiracy charges.
Clare Bronfman defended herself by stating that NXIVM has not coerced nor abused anyone. The group of women freely took a vow of loyalty.

Edgar Sr. had 5 children with his first wife, Ann Loeb, including Samuel.
Samuel Bronfman (21 at the time) made headlines in 1975 after staging his kidnapping for a $2.3 million ransom. One of the two “kidnappers” later explained that he and Samuel were lovers: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...m-members.html

----------


## Firestarter

For some reason Trudeaus link to the Bronfman family isnt mentioned in the stories I had read on NXIVM...

Justin Trudeaus long-time friend is Stephen Bronfman, cousin of Clare and Sara Bronfman. Since 2013, Bronfman assisted Trudeau in his meteoric rise to Canadian Prime Minister as chief fundraiser and senior adviser.
See Stephen Bronfman (left) with his buddy Justin Trudeau, 28 Augustus 2013.


Bronfman runs the Montreal-based investment firm Claridge, to manage the vast wealth of the Seagram liquor empire, which became rich in the 1920s by supplying illicit alcohol to the US during the prohibition.
One of Claridges clients was the Cayman Islands-based trust of Leo Kolber, Stephen Bronfmans godfather and chief fundraiser of the Liberal party. Kolber was a long-time friend of Pierre Trudeau, Justins father, who as PM appointed Kolber to the Canadian senate in 1983.

In November 2017, controversial news on Stephen Bronfmans tax evasion schemes, involving millions of dollars to offshore havens, was published. Multimillion-dollars flowed between the US, Canada, Israel and the Cayman Islands.
Bronfman and Kolber really formed one intertwined syndicate. The loan arrangements were unusual. For example a contract tied to a Charles Bronfman loan in 1991 of almost $ 10 million said: _The loan shall bear interest at such rate as may be determined between the parties from time to time_.

After switching the debt from Claridge Israel, the Kolber trust paid the US-based Bronfman trusts about $40,000 in interest. A related email said: 


> As there was never supposed to be interest paid on this debt in substance (only in form), the [Kolber trust] needs to be compensated by the Bronfman trusts for these cash outlays, in some manner to be agreed upon by both parties.


One idea was to get Kolber to register the interest paid to Claridge as _a fee for services rendered, equal to the interest_.
See a second email from May 2004, where the financial adviser details how the interest issue might be resolved, with the _intention to make you whole somehow_.


A lawyer representing Jonathan Kolber and the Bronfmans denied improper activity: https://www.theguardian.com/news/201...aradise-papers
(archived here: http://archive.is/PlSqe)


Leo Kolber once referred to himself as the Bronfman family's "consigliere".

The Bronfmans helped start the Kolber trust in 1991 with millions of dollars, including a $5.3 million loan in 1997. By then the trust had already collected almost $40 million. In total the Bronfman family and their US-based trusts loaned the Kolber Trust more than $34 million. All of it ended up in the no-tax Cayman Islands.
At least some of the loans were interest free, including a $4 million loan in 2002 from Claridge to the Kolber Trust. Interest-free loans are often used for money laundering and/or tax evasion schemes...

Huge amounts were transferred from the Kolber Trust to Leos children.
In 2007, $3 million was wired to Jonathan Kolber for "living expenses" and to purchase a Manhattan apartment. In total, he received $16.5 million tax-free from the trust.
Lynne Kolber received $1.2 million, but got into tax problems. In 2007, Lynne forgot to declare $1.27 million from the trust for the previous decade, for which she had to pay back taxes.
The trust managers devised a plan so she could get funds tax-free, by gifts from her brother Jonathan. In the US, gifts between family members are tax-free.

In 2014, Israel tightened its offshore trust laws, and in 2016 the Kolber Trust was dissolved: https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/ste...pers-1.4382511
(archived here: http://archive.is/i5dfF)

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve found some more interesting links from the Bronfman family to:
- Peter Munk - Nat Rothschild’s and Oleg Deripaska’s business partner.
- George H.W. Bush – former US President and CIA director.
- Adnan Khashoggi – arms dealer, amongst others to Ayatollah Khomeini’s Iran in the 1980s.
- Alex Jones – conspiracy theorist, whose family has worked for the CIA.


The late Peter Munk was the chairman of both Barrick Gold Corp and Trizec. Munk was a close friend of the Bronfmans, who owned Trizec. Trizec is a real estate conglomerate that owns a large share of Barrick.
Peter Munk was a regular skiing partner of Crown Prince Charles. Munk was a member of the "1001 Club" founded by Prince Philip of Britain and Prince Bernhard of the Netherlands.
Munk and Barrick director Andrew Sarlos are close associates of Rothschild agent George Soros, a personal investment director to Queen Elizabeth.

George Bush Sr. was Barrick Gold’s chief lobbyist, stockholder in Barrick, and honorary senior adviser to Barrick's international advisory board.
Brian Mulroney, was George Bush's errand boy, Canadian PM (1984-93) and also on Barrick’s international advisory board.

In 1974, Munk signed an investment partnership agreement with the late Saudi arms-trafficking billionaire Adnan Khashoggi.
Khashoggi was one of the main funders of Barrick Gold Corp.: https://www.larouchepub.com/eiw/publ...gang_and_b.pdf


Mohamed al-Fayed worked for Khashoggi and married Adnan's sister, Samira Khashoggi, Dodi’s mother.
Adnan Khashoggi was once arrested for helping Ferdinand and Imelda Marcos with embezzling money: https://www.independent.co.uk/News/o...-a7776776.html


Adnan Khashoggi was also one of the financial backers of the jazz movie “_The Cotton Club_” (1984).
Robert Evans was the film's producer, who hired Francis Ford Coppola as director for the film.

Robert Evans has been married 7 times, including to Camilla Sparv (1964-1967) and Catherine Oxenberg (for 1 ½ weeks in 1998).
Camilla Sparv’s third husband is one Fred Kolber (I haven’t found any information on him and don’t know if he’s related to Leo…).
Catherine Oxenberg is best known for her role of Amanda Carrington in Dynasty, but in this context it’s more important that she has complained that her daughter is a mind-controlled slave of the NXIVM cult.

In 1980, Robert Evans was convicted of cocaine trafficking (with his brother Charles): https://wikivisually.com/wiki/Robert_Evans


Donald Trump once boasted about buying the “greatest yacht in the world” from Adnan Khashoggi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuWMH5TD5bE


Alex Jones claimed that he doesn’t know Khashoggi: https://youtu.be/Q_qd1Sc1eDI


Holly Bronfman-Lev is a half-sister of Sara and Clare Bronfman (they’ve been trying hard to delete this from the internet), she holds 6.42% in Treetops Acquisition Group: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/External...xUeXBlPTM=&t=1
(archived here: http://archive.is/WniDi)


Holly’s lawyer is one Elizabeth Schurig, partner at Schurig Jetel Beckett Tackett, located at 100 Congress Ave., 22nd floor, Austin, Texas. The same address as Holly’s Bet Lev Foundation: https://www.corporationwiki.com/Texa.../36776088.aspx
(archived here: http://archive.is/0EE0B)

In August 2007, Alex and wife Kelly Jones bought a house 2 years later valued at almost $800,000.
Later that year Elizabeth Schurig became the lawyer for Alex and Kelly Jones (taking over from David Sewell). The relationship between Alex and his lawyer is closer than I would expect.

In November 2007, Schurig for her client Alex Jones founded: Jones Productions LLC; Prison Planet TV LLC; Jones Report LLC; and Infowars LLC.


By January 2008, all 4 of these companies were registered at Elizabeth Schurig’s address (100 Congress Ave., 22nd floor): http://www.alexjonesmachine.com/betlev.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/UP6qJ)

----------


## Firestarter

Bronfmans and Oliver Norths Saudi partner in crime, Adnan Khashoggi, has been involved in a bunch of scandals. There are stories about**: Iran-Contra, money laundering for Ferdinand Marcos and 9/11.
Khashoggis second wife, the Italian Laura Biancolini, was only 17 when they met.

Much of Adnan Khashoggis fortune, once estimated at $4 billion (he was once described as the richest man in the world), came from selling arms.
He received huge commissions (as high as 15%) from Lockheed Martin (from the US), the British firms Marconi and Westland Helicopters.
Khashoggi earned $184 million on $4.2 billion worth of F-5 fighter planes from Northrop to Saudi Arabia in 1970.  Northrop also admitted it paid $450,000 to two Saudi generals at Khashoggi`s suggestion. Khashoggi had close ties to the Saudi royal family and also arranged billions of dollars worth of arms from Lockheed. Lockheed and Northrop also paid huge commissions to Prince Bernhard of the Netherlands
Some of Khashoggis commissions were probably laundered through front companies in Switzerland and Liechtenstein.

In the 1960s, Khashoggi became friends with Richard Nixon (him again) and funded his US Presidential election campaigns.
In 1994, Khashoggi accused his rival Wafic Said of securing an arms deal for Britain by using Mark Thatcher and then PM Margaret Thatcher. Mark Thatcher denied that he received $18 million in kickbacks.
In March 2003, the _New Yorker_ reported that Khashoggi met Richard Perle shortly before the invasion of Iraq started.

Khashoggi was wanted by the US government for helping former dictator of the Philippines, Ferdinand Marcos, hide his wealth.
Khashoggi helped Marcos conceal his ownership of several Manhattan skyscrapers. He was accused of helping Marcos and wife Imelda, concealing $103 million of looted Philippine tax money and defrauding $165 million from US banks: https://www.independent.co.uk/news/l...-a7778031.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/N4wh4)

Paul Manafort has also been in business with Marcos (from another thread): 


> Manafort has also represented amongst others Filipino dictator Ferdinand Marcos and Mobutu Sese Seko of Zaire, to improve their public reputations.


There is an even closer connection between Manafort and Khashoggi through his representative in Spain - Abdul Rahman Al Assir from Lebanon. Al Assir was once brother-in-law of Adnan Khashoggi. He arranged big weapons sales to African armies.
The London-based _Sourakia_ once wrote: 


> The miracle of Al Assir is that he will have lunch with Don Juan Carlos [king of Spain], dinner with Hassan II [king of Morocco], and breakfast the next day with Felipe González [prime minister of Spain].


In the late 1980s*,* Manafort became friends with Al Assir. In 1989, Manafort took Al Assir as his guest to George H.W. Bushs inauguration.
In the 90s, Manafort and Al Assir were putting together big deals. Including an arms sale from France to Pakistan, that involved bribes and kickbacks to high-level officials in both countries. Manafort and Al Assir were not only business partners but even very brotherly. Manafort became the godfather of Al Assirs child. They went on a holiday together near Cannes.

In 2003, Manaforts partner Rick Davis was invited to a meeting in Manhattan with Nathaniel Nat Philip Victor James Rothschild, heir apparent to the Rothschild trillions: https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine...ustler/550925/
(archived here: http://archive.is/xZp9Z)

----------


## Firestarter

For some time I’ve been thinking that this NXIVM story could be a cover-up to hide the many scandals of the Bronfman crime syndicate…
The Adnan Khashoggi links are interesting, better than NXIVM, but the destruction of Libya by Sara Bronfman and her husband, the Libyan born Basit Igtet, could be even better (or maybe I should call it worse).

Gaddafi’s government accused Basit Igtet’s father of embezzling millions of dollars and he was sent to prison. Basit Igtet went to Switzerland where he got a hold of his fathers’ embezzled millions.

Igtet is supported by (Trump and Clinton’s buddy) John McCain and Bonesman John Kerry (school friend of Robert Mueller).
Igtet hired the law firm of former US Senator Joe Lieberman.


In 2011, Sara and Basit Igtet founded the “charity” the _Independent Libya Foundation_ (INLIFO). This is affiliated with the _US Chamber of Commerce in Libya_, an affiliate of the US Chamber of Commerce, whose cofounder, executive director is one Richard Griffiths .
Griffiths is in business with Sara and Basit. Griffiths also has ties to US and Canadian intelligence agencies (including the CIA). Griffiths is also director of public relations for Scaix that works for the CIA and Pentagon.

Sara and Clare’s father, Edgar Bronfman Sr, was the President of the World Jewish Congress for almost 30 years. In 2007, he was forced to resign – after stories were published about his deputy embezzling more than $1 million.
Edgar Bronfman Jr is a former chairman of Warner Music Group.

In 1977, Ira Einhorn, a close friend of Edgar Bronfman Sr’s sister-in-law, Barbara Bronfman, murdered his girlfriend Holly Maddux. Einhorn was found guilty, but evaded justice after the Bronfmans paid his bail and let him hide in the family mansion. Einhorn fled the country, and continued to receive money (allegedly from Barbara Bronfman): http://www.libyanwarthetruth.com/bas...agenda-libya-0
(archived here: http://archive.is/A8tMP)


For some reason the “independent” Wikipedia deleted its page on Richard Griffiths…
Griffiths parents come from England.
On 10 May 2002, Griffiths developed a software application to use in cinemas.
Richard H. Griffiths later focused on the electric car industry.
In 1998, Griffiths started working on electric cars for NASA. Griffiths continues to work in the alternative energy vehicle industry and in 2010 was still working for NASA and on projects for the US federal government.

Griffiths, with Sara and Basit Igtet, became involved in the Arab Spring, particularly in Libya. He was working in setting up meetings between the Libyan National Transitional Council (NTC) with Latin American nations. On 14 June 2011, Panama became the 14th nation worldwide to recognise the NTC as "the legitimate representative of the Libyan people.
The _US Chamber of Commerce in Libya_ worked with multinational corporations like Raytheon, Textron, Beechcraft, Northrop Grumman, Lockheed Martin, OshKosh that set up shop in Libya.

Griffiths joined lobby, law firm Squire Patton Boggs as a senior advisor: http://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmXoypizjW3WknFi...Griffiths.html

----------


## Firestarter

In April 2017, Squire Patton Boggs announced that Trump’s long-time lawyer, Michael Cohen, was paid a $500,000 annual “alliance fee” plus commissions and given a room at its New York office.
Squire announced that the “alliance” had ended after last April FBI agents raided Michael Cohen’s room in New York.

Cohen brought in 5 clients. The only one named is the _U.S. Immigration Fund_, that paid Squire $370,000 in lobbying fees last year. _U.S. Immigration Fund_ has close ties to Kushner Cos. of Jared Kushner’s family.
In 2017, _U.S. Immigration Fund_ organised a trip to China for several Kushner Cos. officials, including Jared’s sister Nicole Meyer, to lure potential investors for towers in Jersey City, N.J. Meyer pitched investors on participating in EB-5, which provides permanent US visas to immigrants who invest $500,000.
_U.S. Immigration Fund_ announced it had ended their association with Kushner Cos. after the negative publicity (and then hired Squire Patton Boggs)…

A few years earlier _U.S. Immigration Fund_ partnered with Kushner Cos. on another Jersey project, raising $50 million for a luxury apartment complex that was spearheaded by Jared Kushner.
_U.S. Immigration Fund_ CEO Nicholas Mastroianni donated $150,000 in support of Trump’s re-election. Mastroianni’s family also gave $100,000 to Trump’s inauguration fund.

AT&T Inc. admitted that in 2017 it paid Cohen’s shell company, Essential Consultants, for “insights” into the Trump administration at the time it needed government approval for an $85 billion takeover of Time Warner Inc: https://www.dowjones.com/scoops/mich...kushner-probe/
(archived here: http://archive.is/5jq42)


Squire Patton Boggs is “advising” Cambridge Analytica (the subsidiary of the SCL Group that gave us Brexit and President Donald). Squire Patton Boggs also represents Russia’s state-owned energy company Gazprom.

The man currently in charge of the US Attorney’s Office for the Southern District of New York, interim US Attorney Geoffrey Berman, worked for more than ten years at Rudy Giuliani’s law firm, Greenberg Traurig.
Berman selected Robert Khuzami to be his Deputy US Attorney. Khuzami was General Counsel to Deutsche Bank-Americas from 2002 to 2009. Deutsche Bank was Trump’s major lender for decades with billions of dollars and also financed his wife Melania, daughter Ivanka and son-in-law Jared Kushner.

Khuzami had previously been the head of “enforcement” at the Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) after the financial crash of 2008. During his tenure at the SEC, all of the major Wall Street bank CEOs got off without prosecution.
Khuzami was rewarded with “_$11.1 million in partnership income_” at the law firm Kirkland & Ellis “in about a year” before becoming Deputy US Attorney for the SDNY. Kirkland was hired by some of the largest Wall Street banks, hedge funds and private equity firms like Bank of America, UBS, Citadel, Carlyle and KKR: http://wallstreetonparade.com/2018/04/wall-streets-insidious-connection-to-the-fbis-raid-on-trumps-lawyer/
(archived here: http://archive.is/LV4JQ)

----------


## Firestarter

On 18 June, Buzzfeed reported that President Trump's deputy chief of staff for operations, Joe Hagin has been working for NXIVM backer, husband of Sara Bronfman, politician Basit Igtet from 2011 until at least 2013.
Igtet hired Hagin 's Command Consulting in 2011 shortly after the Arab Spring started.

Hagin, 62, is a long-time Washington insider who worked for every Republican president since Ronald Reagan.
A month after Muammar al-Gaddafi was brutally murdered by rebels, in November 2011, Hagin travelled to Libya with Igtet and Sara Bronfman, who were not yet married.

Hagin was hired to build support for the rebel government that toppled Gaddafi and then find Gaddafis billions. Command would earn a finders fee of 4%.
According to a document seen by BuzzFeed, Command located $20 billion to $50 billion in Libyan assets and expected to make $1 billion to $5 billion for itself.
Hagin gave up his stake in Command when he joined the Trump administration*,* but he earned $96,000 from the firm in the past year.

Hagin denied he had anything to do with NXIVM.
In 2013, Basit Igtet met Ahmed Abu Khattala, who the Obama administration accused and found guilty of being the mastermind behind the 2012 terrorist attack on the US embassy in Benghazi: https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article...in-libya-igtet

In one of those strange coincidences, one day after Buzzfeeds report, Joe Hagin resigned as White House deputy chief of staff for operations.
Trump said in a statement: _Joe Hagin has been a huge asset to my administration_: https://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewi...xit-government

----------


## Firestarter

Does MEGA stand for Make England Great Again?!?

In 1998, the Wall Street Journal of Rupert Murdoch reported that in 1991 the Mega Group had been founded by some 20 Jewish billionaires, who met at the Manhattan apartment of hedge-fund manager Michael Steinhardt, including:
Edgar Bronfman, chairman of the World Jewish Congress (father of Sara and Clare Bronfman);
Charles Bronfman, Edgar's brother and top executive at Seagrams Corp.;
Leslie Wexler of Limited, Inc.;
Laurence Tisch, chairman of Loews Corp.;
Max Fisher, Detroit oil magnate and Republican Party powerhouse.

In 1982, Australian born Martin Indyk came to the US, after working for the Israeli Prime Minister. Indyk formed a research department for the notorious America-Israeli Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC). It took until 1987 before he was permitted to work in the US on a green card. Indyk became a US citizen in January 1993  just 8 days before he was appointed to the National Security Council (NSC) of the Clinton Administration. Before that Indyk had been an informal adviser to President George H.W. Bush.
Martin Indyk later became US Ambassador to Israel

In January 1997, the National Security Agency (NSA) intercepted a phone conversation between an Israeli official at the embassy in Washington, and Danny Yatom (head of the Israeli intelligence service Mossad). The official asked permission to "go to Mega" to obtain a copy of the confidential letter was sent by then-U.S. Secretary of State Warren Christopher to Palestinian Authority President Yasser Arafat.
Indyk should be a prime candidate for the Israeli spy Mega in the Clinton Administration: http://www.larouchepub.com/other/2001/2833mega_spy.html
(archived here: https://archive.is/2IODt)

Hollywood billionaire Steven Spielberg later became the most famous (?) member of Mega is.

Laurence Tisch: worked with convicted inside-trader Michael Milken, who used junk bonds, through which Tisch in 1986 took over the Colombia Broadcasting System (CBS): https://www.larouchepub.com/other/20...mega_bios.html
(archived here: https://archive.is/M09yx)

According to one Israeli source, the Mega group was expanded to more than 50 American and Canadian super-rich Zionists, who meet secretly twice a year.
The dominant figures in Mega are cofounders Charles and Edgar Bronfman, Michael Steinhardt, and Max Fisher.

Steinhardt was one of Sen. Joseph Lieberman's biggest supporters.
Steinhardt has admitted that while in Israel, he met Marc Rich, to promote the Mega Group's favourite "charity", Birthright Israel, which is involved in projects with the Mikhail Chernoy Foundation. Of the 12 board members of Birthright Israel, at least 8 are members of the Mega Group.
Mikhail Chernoy was involved in the attempted takeover of the Russian Alfa Bank with Benya Stilitz. Chernoy had ties with the Mega-linked Russian oligarch (the late) Boris Berezovsky. Mikhail Chernoy's brother Lev was a prime suspect in the Swiss investigation into the Russian Mafia.

Leslie Wexner: is best known for the holding company he founded in 1963, The Limited, Inc., that owns firms like Intimate Brands, Victoria's Secret, and Bath & Body Works.
Wexner is also a board member of Conrad Black's Hollinger International. Lady of the Garter Margaret Thatcher was chairman of Hollinger's International Advisory Board, which also included Henry Kissinger, William F. Buckley, and Richard Perle.
Hollinger International, Inc. turned Israel's main English-language daily, the Jerusalem Post, into a mouthpiece for Sharon: http://www.informationclearinghouse....rticle1113.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/kPC7K)

Leslie Wexner is also in Epsteins little black book.
By most accounts, Jeffrey Epstein was made by Leslie Wexner, who gave him tens of millions of dollars and his house.
Epstein together with Ghislaine Maxwell ran a child sex ring and was friends with Trump, Clinton and Prince Andrew of Britain.
In 2002, Trump said about his buddy Epstein: 


> I've known Jeff for 15 years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side. No doubt about it  Jeffrey enjoys his social life.


In 2009, Jeffrey's brother, Mark Epstein, testified that Trump flew on Epstein's private jet at least once.
Trump called Epstein twice in November of 2004.
In 2005, Florida began investigating Epstein and the FBI started its own probe the next year.

In 2003, Trump dined at Epstein's Upper East Side home, with a group of 30 people that included Google co-founder Sergey Brin, Les Wexner, Peter Mandelson, and Bill Clinton aide Doug Band.
See from left to right at Deripaskas smelter in Siberia, January 2005: unknown, Peter Munk, Lord Mandelson, Oleg Deripaska, and Nathaniel Rothschild.


Epstein and Maxwell were often socialising (and recruiting girls) at Trumps Mar-A-Lago (pictures of Trump and Epstein were completely blocked by internet search engines before the 2016 presidential election).
See Donald, Melania, Jeff and Ghislaine Maxwell, Mar-a-Lago, 12 February 2000.


In 2000, Prince Andrew arrived in Florida to meet his good friend Epstein on Trump's private plane. Epstein, Maxwell, Andrew and Trump were hanging out together that year at Mar-A-Lago.
Trump reportedly only cut ties with Epstein a few weeks after Epstein pleaded guilty to paedophilia in September 2007: https://news.vice.com/article/the-sa...n-bill-clinton
(archived here: http://archive.is/X4pyC)

The sweet deal with Epstein that sent him to prison for a total of 13 months, but "_was let out on work release six days a week for up to 16 hours a day_" (so only in for the night) was made with Alex Acosta.
Acosta was rewarded by Trump for getting his buddy off the hook with a nice position as Secretary of Labor: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6456881

----------


## Firestarter

According to the stories of our dumb, deaf and blind media, we are supposed to believe that Keith Raniere had the Bronfman sisters and husband Basit Igtet rapped around his little finger, and had them support him with $150 million, and even used them to spy on daddy Edgar Bronfman Sr.
The idea that Raniere would spy on the Bronfmans, instead of the other way around, is more than a little aburd..




> Steinhardt has admitted that while in Israel, he met Marc Rich, to promote the Mega Group's favourite "charity", Birthright Israel, which is involved in projects with the Mikhail Chernoy Foundation. Of the 12 board members of Birthright Israel, at least 8 are members of the Mega Group.





> Mikhail Chernoy was involved in the attempted takeover of the Russian Alfa Bank with Benya Stilitz. Chernoy had ties with the Mega-linked Russian oligarch (the late) Boris Berezovsky. Mikhail Chernoy's brother Lev was a prime suspect in the Swiss investigation into the Russian Mafia.


 The brothers Chernoy (a.k.a. Chernoi or Cherney) started working for the Trans World of the brothers Reuben in 1992, where the same Tevfik Arif worked that later collaborated with Donald Trump and Michael Cohen’s friend Felix Sater in Bayrock.
In another strange coincidence in 1994 the Reubens began working with Nat Rothschild’s associate Oleg Deripaska (who worked with the FBI and paid tens of millions of dollars to Paul Manafort): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6648006


In one of those strange coincidences, the father of Keith, James Raniere, handled his agency’s Seagram’s account and knew Edgar Bronfman Sr. professionally during the 1970s.
NXIVM is a mixture of ideas derived from therapeutic hypnosis, Scientology and Ayn Rand: http://observer.com/2010/08/poor-lit...re-bronfman/2/


Nat Rothschild’s and Bronfman associate, Peter Munk, once served on the board of Hollinger…

The Hollinger that is associated with Wexner, Kissinger, Margaret Thatcher and Conrad Black  is certainly interesting...
Board members have included:
Chairman Conrad M. Black - was selected for the Canadian Privy Council, before Queen Elizabeth selected him for the (British) House of Lords Council (as Lord Black of Crossharbour); member of the 1001 Club.
Conrad Black was also a member of the CFR. Conrad and wife Barbara Black are also in “the little black book” of Jeffrey Epstein...

Baron Jacob Rothschild!
Sir Evelyn Rothschild, also director Telegraph Group! 

Zbigniew Brzezinski -former US National Security Adviser, former chairman Trilaterial Commission
Richard Perle-US Assistant Secretary of Defense 1981-87.
Paul A. Volcker - chairman Federal Reserve System 1979-87; North American Chairman Trilateral Commission.
Richard Burt – him again…

A. Alfred Taubman – chairman Sotheby’s.
Giovanni Agnelli -long-timeChairman Fiat; member of the 1001 Club.
Rupert N. Hambro - chairman Hambro &Co.

On 6 July 1998, Conrad Black addressed the annual meeting of the Centre for Policy Studies in London where he called for Britain to leave the European Union and instead join the transatlantic “super-NAFTA”: https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1...paganda_em.pdf


Conrad Black’s Hollinger was a genuine media empire: at its peak in 1999 the third largest in the world with revenues of more than $2 billion. It included the British Daily Telegraph (since 1985), Israel's Jerusalem Post, Canada's National Post, Australia's Sydney Morning Herald, and the US' Chicago Sun-Times.
After Black acquired a media company, he would first fire employees and cut operating costs. 

In 2003, Herbert Denton, a Hollinger shareholder, looked at Hollinger International's books to discover that 95% of Hollinger's net income was going to Black, David Radler and a small group of executives. They sold parts of Hollinger to receive millions with the approval of Hollinger’s board of directors. In one $2.3 billion deal with CanWest, Black and co privately made $53 million dollars.
In 2007, Conrad Black was charged with selecting insiders at Hollinger to hide his stealing, allegedly of more than $400 million. Richard Perle from 1998 to 2003 received $5.4 million from Hollinger International.

Black had Hollinger pay for: vacation on Bora Bora; $42,870 for birthday party for his wife; dinners with Henry Kissinger; $90,000 for restoration of his Rolls Royce; $2,463 handbags for his wife; $2,083 exercise equipment; $2,785 opera tickets; $24,950 summer drinks; and $3 million annually for private jet.
David Radler pleaded guilty to a single charge of mail fraud to divert more than $32 million from Hollinger. He got a 29-month jail term in exchange for testifying against Conrad Black.

Blacks' parties included Prince Andrew, cabinet ministers, former British Prime Ministers, Thatcher, Donald Trump, and “young, beautiful women”: https://www.heritageinstitute.com/go...background.htm
(archived here: http://archive.is/BQ9gK)


In 2003, Conrad Black asked his friend Donald Trump to speak in support of him at a meeting of Hollinger International shareholders.
In 2007, Trump was asked to testify in Black's defence.

Trump and Black (also) had a business relationship; Trump bought the Chicago Sun-Times building from Hollinger: https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/don...eport-1.631279

In December 2007, a federal judge in Chicago sentenced “Lord” Conrad Black to 6 ½ years in prison, for stealing $6.1 million with his inner circle.
He was also ordered to forfeit $6.1 million and fined $125,000: https://abcnews.go.com/Business/story?id=3981662&page=1


The 2000 birthday party for Black’s wife, Barbara Amiel, had an interesting guest list that included:
Donald Trump;
Lynn Forester de Rothschild;
Henry Kissinger;
Richard Perle;

Ghislaine Maxwell;
Jeffrey Epstein: https://www.theguardian.com/media/20...dailytelegraph

----------


## Firestarter

For some time Ive been investigating the complete dominance of a handful of investment funds on our economy of which BlackRock and Vanguard are (by far) the largest.
Vanguard has no shareholders itself and is supposedly controlled by its investors (which reportedly include lots of pension funds): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...n-the-US/page2

I havent found any list of the largest investors in Vanguard, but I did find some interesting information on the Bronfman-Rothschild corporation, in which the Bronfman family and Lynn Forester de Rothschild are directors.
Bronfman-Rothschild has invested $191.3 million in Vanguard funds (on 30 June): https://www.holdingschannel.com/13f/...-top-holdings/
(archived here: http://archive.is/eQIxr)

----------


## Firestarter

In my opinion the most interesting Russian oligarch is Nat Rothschilds buddy Oleg Deripaska.

There are a handful of (other) Russian billionaires with ties to the same elite that control Donald Drumpf. The most interesting of these could be Jewish-Ukrainian-Russian-British-American multibillionaire Sir Leonard Blavatnik (long-time partner in crime of Viktor Vekselberg).
Len Blavatnik owned Hollywood financing company RatPac-Dune with Goldman Sachs, Bonesman Steve Mnuchin. Mnuchin sold his stake before becoming Treasury Secretary without disclosing to whom.
In June 2017, Blavatnik was knighted by Queen Elizabeth: 


> For over a decade [he] has built a record of outstanding personal philanthropy in the UK to education, cultural and charitable causes including a commitment in 2010 of £75 million to Oxford University to establish the Blavatnik School of Government.


There are some obvious ties between Blavatnik and Edgar Bronfman Jr.
In 2007, Len Blavatnik bought Edgar Jrs Manhattan townhouse for $50 million.
In May, 2011, CEO Edgar Bronfman announced that the Warner Music Group had been sold to Blavatniks Access Industries for $3.3 billion cash, less than half the price for what it had gone public. Warner's biggest record labels are Warner Bros. records and Atlantic.

In reality Blavatnik paid only $1.3 billion and the media concluded $3.3 billion by adding Warner Music's $2 billion debt load.
Blavatnik had already been a business partner of Bronfman as a member of Warner's board of directors and he retained a large stake even after leaving the board.
Bronfman remained Warners chairman, until he resigned: https://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001...06993963966516


In November 2016, Blavatnik, Edgar Bronfman Jr and Ynon Kreiz offered $1.8 billion for Time Inc ($18 a share).
At that time shares Time Inc were valued lower than $14. The shares quickly rose

Kreiz has been CEO of Fox Kids Europe, Endemol (from the Netherlands) and Maker Studios (that was acquired by Disney for $670 million in March 2014): https://www.billboard.com/articles/b...fman-blavatnik

The offer by Blavatnik, Bronfman and Kreiz was rejected by Time Inc., whose shares rose further to $18.65 (maybe that was the whole objective...).
Meredith also pursuit acquiring Time Inc. In March 2017, the group led by Blavatnik, Bronfman dropped their offer (Meredith with the Koch brothers later closed the deal though): https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/...quire-time-inc


See Sir Len Blavatnik and Baron Jacob Rothschild

----------


## Firestarter

The following video shows that Keith Raniere doesn’t handle criticism very well.
After the woman talking to Keith Raniere mocks him for claiming that he’s a real “leader”; Raniere is clearly frustrated and boasts that he’s been “shot at” for his “beliefs”.
He takes this as far as that (at the 7:03 mark), he says “_I’ve had people killed because of my beliefs and because of their beliefs_”…




John McCain’s political career was also an offshoot of the bootlegging and rackets empire of the Bronfman dynasty of Canada. 
McCain's father-in-law, Jim Hensley, got his start as a henchman of Kemper Marley who, for some 40 years until his death in 1990, was the undisputed behind-the-scenes political boss of Arizona. Marley was a protégé of Meyer Lansky's long-time lieutenant, Gus Greenbaum. It was really Jim Hensley that made McCain successful in politics.

Sam Bronfman, founder of the Seagram liquor empire, was an early partner of Meyer Lansky.
In 1947, Greenbaum took command of Lansky's Las Vegas interests after Lansky had his long-time friend, Benjamin "Bugsy" Siegel, executed for skimming profits from the new Flamingo Casino.
In 1948, Greenbaum and his wife were murdered by having their throats cut.

In 1948, some 52 of Marley's employees (including Jim and his brother Eugene Hensley) went to jail on federal liquor violations - but not Marley.
Jim Hensley also tried his hand on dog racing and sold his dog racing track to an individual connected to the Buffalo-based Jacobs family.  The Jacobs were the leading distributors for Bronfman liquor into the US during Prohibition into the hands of local gangs of the Lansky syndicate.

In 1976, Phoenix reporter Don Bolles was murdered by a car-bomb after writing stories on the organised crime connections of well-known figures in Arizona, including Jim Hensley: http://www.libertylobby.org/election...gangsters.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/SQU71)


More details on James “Jim” Hensley and his older brother Eugene can be found in the following story.
The Hensley brothers were partners with a powerful Phoenix businessman named Kemper Marley, who had cornered a large share of Arizona's wholesale liquor business after Prohibition was lifted in 1933.
The Hensleys and Marley continued their partnerships by creating 2 corporations in 1946 - United Sales Incorporated in Phoenix, and United Distributors Incorporated in Tucson. At that time, Eugene Hensley was president of both companies, while James Hensley served as secretary. Kemper Marley was vice president of these companies.

According to a federal criminal indictment from 1945 to 1947, the Hensleys made approximately 1,284 false entries for the sale of thousands of cases of liquor by their two companies - United Sales Company in Phoenix and United Distributors in Tucson.
Joseph F. Ratliff testified that Jim Hensley falsified invoices.
Jack Baldwin, salesman and supervisor at United Sales, testified that Eugene Hensley regularly instructed him to draw up false invoices, transfer scores of cases of liquor offsite and deliver premium whiskeys to selected black-market clients.

In 1948, Jim Hensley was sentenced to 6 months in jail and his brother Eugene to one year. After 2 weeks in Maricopa County jail, they were released on bond on 17 May 1948, pending an appeal. The appeals court affirmed the conviction on 8 February 1949.
Eugene was again sentenced to 1 year in a federal prison camp near Tucson, but Jim’s sentence was suspended, and he was placed on probation instead. They were also fined $2,000. United Sales and United Distributors were also fined $2,000.

In 1953, Jim Hensley was again charged with federal liquor crimes. This time, the government accused Jim and others of United Liquor Company and United Liquor Supply Company of falsifying records to evade taxes. A jury acquitted the 2 companies and its employees on all 11 counts.

In 1952, Jim and his brother Eugene Hensley purchased the Ruidoso Racing Association in New Mexico. The New Mexico Racing Commission was concerned about the Hensley brothers' ties to Phoenix gambler Clarence E. "Teak" Baldwin.
The Hensleys denied that Baldwin had an interest in the track, but records indicated that Baldwin had a one-third stock interest in the track.

In 1963, Eugene Hensley was sued by minority partners for $415,000. They accused him of using track money to improve his Scottsdale home, build a guest house for his personal use, and used the track's airplane for personal pleasure. The lawsuit was settled after Eugene Hensley agreed to return 1,000 shares of Ruidoso Racing Association stock that was worth $350,000.
In 1966, Eugene Hensley was again accused of tax evasion. He was convicted in a trial that showed he had used track money to buy several cars and given them to his wife and a girlfriend. In 1969, Eugene Hensley entered a federal prison in Texas.
In 1969, Eugene Hensley sold his remaining interest in the track to NewCo Industries Incorporated, which immediately signed a 20-year concession contract with Emprise Corporation of Buffalo, New York.

On 2 June 1976, Don Bolles was fatally  wounded by a car bomb. Before lapsing into a coma, Bolles uttered the words, "_Adamson, Emprise, Mafia_". He died 11 days later.
Adamson testified he was hired to kill Bolles by Max Dunlap, a close associate of Marley's, and that the bomb was detonated by James Robison. Marley had extended a $1 million loan to Dunlap, which wasn’t repaid.
Adamson served a 20-year prison sentence and has since been released. Dunlap was sentenced in 1994 to life in prison for first-degree murder.
Robison was first convicted, but his case was overturned on appeal and he was acquitted in a 1993 retrial: http://prorev.com/2008/08/mccain-sto...-told-you.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/OL9pB)


See John McCain meeting the husband of Sara Bronfman, Basit Igtet, in Benghazi, Syria, 2011.

----------


## Firestarter

The biggest funder of Trump’s campaign is also in business with the Bronfmans (philanthropy sounds so much better than organised crime)...

Sheldon Adelson has provided many millions to MEGA’s favourite “charity” Birthright Israel.
Sheldon and his wife Miriam Adelson are on its board of directors with co-founders Charles R. Bronfman and Michael H. Steinhardt: https://birthrightisrael.foundation/board

I had already found out about the close ties of Sheldon Adelson to the influential “think tank” Foundation for Defense of Democracies (FDD): http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...etal-detectors

FDD was the brainchild of _New York Times_ journalist, Republican lobbyist Clifford May.
FDD’s chief funders have been drawn almost entirely from wealthy American Jews, including Samuel and Edgar Bronfman, Sheldon Adelson, and Wall Street speculator Michael Steinhardt: http://www.slate.com/articles/news_a...a=gdpr-consent

----------


## Firestarter

Barry Diller is the chairman of the board of Expedia, and his IAC (InterActiveCorp) owns a variety of social media, dating sites, including Vimeo, Dictionary.com, Investopedia, Tinder, Match, OkCupid and Ask.fm.
Diller helped create the Fox Broadcasting Company with Jared Kushner’s and Jacob Rothschild’s good friend Rupert Murdoch.

Edgar Bronfman Jr., Michael Eisner and Chelsea Clinton are on the board of directors of IAC.
Diller has also put Chelsea Clinton on the board of another company.

Barry Diller and his wife Diane von Furstenberg are good friends with Josh Kushner (Jared’s brother) and his supermodel fiancée Karlie Kloss.
Diller had this to say of Ivanka Trump (and the "evil character" Donald): 


> I mean, we were friendly.
> I would sit next to her every once in a while at a dinner. And I, as everyone did, was like, ‘Oh, my God, how could this evil character have spawned such a polite, gracious person? I don’t think we feel that way now.


 https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/24/s...iller-iac.html

Bizarrely both Kloss and Joshua Kushner expressed their support for Hillary Clinton during the 2016 election: https://www.vanityfair.com/style/201...-the-paparazzi

In 2009, Jared Kushner’s Observer Media Group acquired an 80% stake in Barry Diller’s e-mail service Very Short List: https://nypost.com/2009/06/15/most-o...ng-to-kushner/


On 31 January 2006, a controlling interest in the Israel Discount Bank (IDB) was acquired by an investor group led by Matthew Bronfman (younger brother of Edgar Bronfman Jr.) - $300 million for a 26% stake, with an option on a further 25%.  The deal gave Bronfman ownership of IDB's wholly owned subsidiary, the Israel Discount Bank of New York.

Regulators approved the deal after the IDB bank agreed to pay $25 million to settle a money-laundering probe of its New York unit. On 17 December 2005, the New York Times reported that some $2.2 billion of illegal funds had been transmitted from Brazil through the IDB in New York (IDBNY).

The Jerusalem Post reported on 2 November 2006, that the scale of money-laundering going on at the Israeli bank was much, much larger than the Brazil case reported in the New York Times.
A "substantial" part of $35.4 billion in third-party wire transfers during the year ended March 2005 showed traits common to laundering operations. This $35 billion of “not monitored” transactions was settled for $12 million: http://www.fourwinds10.com/siterun_d...p?q=1230169460
(archived here: http://archive.is/i6Yus)


In September 2007, it became public knowledge that the Israel Discount Bank, Israel’s third biggest bank and its US subsidiary is the largest Israeli bank outside Israel, transferred money (shekels) to the Bank of Palestine that ended up in accounts held by the Hamas Executive Force at the Palestine Islamic Bank in Gaza.
According to Israel and the US it’s illegal to transfer funds to Hamas, which they label a “terrorist” organisation.

The IDB was blatantly defended by Israeli authorities, who claimed that they couldn’t have known that the Bank of Palestine was supplying shekels to the Palestine Islamic Bank.
A senior Israeli official commented “_Unbeknownst to Discount Bank, it was clearing money for the Executive Force_”: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-p...13911920070927
(archived here: http://archive.is/WJ6UO)


Jared Kushner has expanded his personal ties to Israeli financial firms as he oversees policy in the Middle East for President Donald.
Jared Kushner had an unsecured line of credit for as much as $5 million from the Bronfman controlled Israel Discount Bank in 2017. In 2018, this has jumped to a maximum of $25 million.

Kushner Cos. “loaned” another $5 million to $25 million from the Bank of America, for a deal with the Israeli Psagot Investment House. Jared and wife Ivanka Kushner was a direct party to this deal: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-israeli-firms
(archived here: http://archive.is/Gb0xl)

----------


## Swordsmyth

Keith Raniere will appear in federal court on Thursday, where a judge will rule on his second bid for bail.
The  founder of Nxivm submitted papers hoping to be released on bond, and in  response the prosecution pointed to many of the allegations they made  about the man when he was first indicted earlier this year as well as  some shocking new claims.
These include  the fact that Raniere had spoken in favor of incest, said gang rape was  acceptable if the woman had an orgasm, and engaged in sexual relations  with at least one underage member of his cult.
It  is also stated in the government opposition to Raniere's request for  bail that he kept one woman locked in a room for two years after she  refused to engage in sexual relations.  

More at: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...m-2-years.html

----------


## Anti Globalist

I hate sex traffickers.  I hope they all get whats coming to them.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Another Clinton-Linked accused sex-trafficker was in news few days ago:

*Former Federal Prosecutor Behind Jeffrey Epstein Deal Is Now Trumps Secretary of Labor*




> 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jDPzW9COsU

----------


## Firestarter

> Another Clinton-Linked accused sex-trafficker was in news few days ago:
> 
> *Former Federal Prosecutor Behind Jeffrey Epstein Deal Is Now Trump’s Secretary of Labor*


 Haven’t you learned yet, that we should see all of these child sex rings as separate incidents that are totally unconnected? Hopefully some of these wonderful journalists could find a connection. I couldn’t really!
It’s good to see that at least you point out that both are connected to Clinton...
Maybe somebody could find out that Donald Trump socialised with Ghislaine’s father, Robert Maxwell, at the beginning of the 1980s?


Edgar Bronfman Jr. is also in the “little black book” of pedo billionaire Jeffrey Epstein.
See Sir Richard Branson, who has a private island next to Epstein (also in the little black book!), with NXIVM’s Sara Bronfman.



Donald Trump is a very good friend of Jeffrey Epstein, who ran a paedophile sex ring. One of his clients was Prince Andrew...
Epstein was also a good friend of the Clintons. The underage Virginia Roberts had been “recruited” at Trump’s Mar-a-Lago in Miami by Ghislaine Mawell, Epstein's girlfriend, who ran the paedophile sex ring with Jeffrey.

See the photo of Prince Andrew, Roberts and Maxwell in 2001, when Roberts was only 17.


In 2000, Prince Andrew arrived in Florida to meet his good friend Epstein on Trump's private plane. Epstein, Maxwell, Andrew and Trump were hanging out together that year at Mar-A-Lago.
Trump only “cut ties” with Epstein a few weeks after Epstein pleaded guilty to paedophilia in September 2007: https://news.vice.com/article/the-sa...n-bill-clinton
(archived here: http://archive.is/X4pyC)


  Ghislaine Maxwell is still good friends with Prince Andrew and his ex-wife Sarah Ferguson (Fergie). See Maxwell and Fergie in New York City on 8 December 2003.



The sweet deal with Epstein that sent him to prison for a total of 13 months, but "_was let out on work release six days a week for up to 16 hours a day_" (so only in for the night) was made with Alex Acosta.
Acosta was rewarded by Trump for getting his buddy off the hook with a nice position as Secretary of Labor: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6456881


See Prince “Randy Andy” Andrew with his good friend Jeffrey Epstein, after he was released from jail, strolling through New York's Central Park in 2011. 



Epstein and Maxwell were often socialising (and recruiting girls) at Trump’s Mar-A-Lago (pictures of Trump and Epstein were completely blocked by internet “search” engines before the 2016 presidential election).
According to braindead Trump-fans Donald expelled Epstein from the Mar-a-Lago in 1999, after Epstein was caught trying to seduce an underage girl. See Donald, Melania, Jeff and Ghislaine Maxwell, Mar-a-Lago, 12 February 2000.



Harvard Law professor Alan Dershowitz was once introduced by Trump’s good friend Lynn Forester (these days “Lady” de Rothschild) to another buddy of Trump, Jeffrey Epstein. Virginia Roberts, who was sexually abused by the paedophile gang for which Epstein arranged the underage girls, claims that she was sexually abused by the highly “respected” Dershowitz.

See Lynn Forester, Andrew Stein (who Lynn married), and Donald Trump.



“Katie Johnson” (not her real name) in federal lawsuits accused Donald Trump and his billionaire friend Jeffrey Epstein, of raping her when she was only 13 in New York City in 1994. “Katie” alleged also that the two men raped the 12-year old girl "Maria".



Her attorney dropped the case.
“Maria” was abducted from Waterbury, Connecticut on 19 March 1993 when she was 11.
She ended up at "parties" at a midtown Manhattan townhouse owned by Epstein's billionaire friend Les Wexner where underage girls were allegedly sexually assaulted by Trump and Epstein: https://www.justice-integrity.org/14...in-maria-story

According to Claude Taylor, “Maria” is not her legal name but she is alive and has given a camera interview to a major broadcast network. That network is holding the interview for “legal reasons”.
In the interview she confirmed facts as laid out by “Katie” (and "Tiffany"). She was sexually assaulted by Donald Trump and her life and her family’s life were threatened by Donald. This is subject of an ongoing criminal investigation. “Maria” remains in hiding: http://ir.net/news/politics/126409/r...alive-talking/


Jeffrey Epstein was the protege of Leslie Wexner, who was/is also in Epstein’s little black book. By most accounts, Jeffrey Epstein was made by Leslie Wexner, who gave him tens of millions of dollars and his house.
In 2002, Trump said about his buddy Epstein: 


> I've known Jeff for 15 years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side. No doubt about it — Jeffrey enjoys his social life.




In 2009, Jeffrey's brother, Mark Epstein, testified that Trump flew on Epstein's private jet at least once.
Trump called Epstein twice in November of 2004.
In 2005, Florida began investigating Epstein and the FBI started its own probe the next year.

In 2003, Trump dined at Epstein's Upper East Side home, with a group of 30 people that included Google co-founder Sergey Brin, Les Wexner, Peter Mandelson, and Bill Clinton aide Doug Band.
See from left to right at Deripaska’s smelter in Siberia, January 2005: unknown, Peter Munk, Lord Mandelson, Oleg Deripaska, and Nathaniel Rothschild.



  Nat Rothschild (Ivanka Trump’s onetime boyfriend), Nefer Suvio, Nick Rhodes, Ghislaine Maxwell in London, July 2013.

----------


## Firestarter

> “Katie Johnson” (not her real name) in federal lawsuits accused Donald Trump and his billionaire friend Jeffrey Epstein, of raping her when she was only 13 in New York City in 1994. “Katie” alleged also that the two men raped the 12-year old girl "Maria".


 “Katie Johnson” seems to be completely missing ever since her attorney dropped the law suit against Donald Trump in October 2016.
Our wonderful media have forgotten all about "Katie".

In the following 29 minute video, starting at 21:30 "Katie" tells about the rape: https://vimeo.com/176181706


Here is a collection of court documents of “Katie Johnson” vs. Trump and Epstein: http://thememoryhole2.org/blog/doe-v-trump

This includes a description of the 4 occasions that the 13-year-old “Katie” engaged in sexual activities with Trump: http://thememoryhole2.org/s/4-Compla...ected-zahs.pdf

Here’s the testimony by “Tiffany Doe”, who testified that she witnessed all 4 sexual encounters between “Katie” and Donald Trump: http://thememoryhole2.org/s/4-2-Tiff...eclaration.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

One of the many interesting people in Donald Trump’s inner circle is the well-connected Paolo Zampolli that, according to the official story, introduced Donald Trump to Melania Knauss in 1998.
Zampolli is also connected to Jeffrey Epstein and the Trump Organization.


After Zampolli ran a model agency (or escort service?) he became Director of International Development for the Trump Organization.
He has continued his remarkable career as an ambassador to the United Nations for Dominica, and is currently developing World Artificial Intelligence Organization: http://www.renegadetribune.com/whorehouse-white-house/
(archived here: http://archive.is/IODaa)


In 2004, ID Models boss Zampolli was exposed as business partner of Jeffrey Epstein. Zampolli and Epstein unsuccessfully tried to buy the bankrupt Elite Model Management.
Elite Model Management was instead bought by the Creative World of Eddie and Jules Trump (no relation to current Us President Donald) for £4.4 million. The sale doesn´t affect the parent company Elite in Switzerland

Elite Model Management had been founded by John Casablancas in 1972, that was credited with launching the careers of Cindy Crawford, Claudia Schiffer, Naomi Campbell, Demi Moore, Cameron Diaz, Gisele Bundchen and Brooke Shields (Brooke was pictured nude in the Playboy when she was only 10): https://www.vogue.co.uk/article/trump-buys-elite
(archived here: http://archive.is/T9kJh)


Trump was also a good friend of another paedophile, John Casablancas, who was reportedly part of a group of model scouts that were “bedding models as young as 12 on a routine basis”.
See Trump and Casablancas in 1994.


Trump has bragged about his partying days with Casablancas:  


> You had drugs, women and booze all over the $#@!in’ place.
> If I hadn’t got married, who knows what would have happened?
> I don’t think anybody had more sex than I did. Sex was all over the $#@!ing place.
> I would watch supermodels getting screwed, well-known supermodels getting screwed, on a bench in the middle of the room. There were seven of them and each one was getting screwed by a different guy.


Casablancas was an associate of Haddad and Jean Luc Brunel of MC2. Brunel was a known associate of none other than Jeffrey Epstein (and sexually abused girls from Epstein´s stable).
Brunel and Haddad have been accused of violent rape. On camera Haddad once chuckled about drugging and raping 13 year old girls.

One week after her 16th birthday, John Casablancas moved in with Stephanie Seymour.
In 2002, Casablancas was sued by a former model who claimed that he had raped her when she was 15. The lawsuit was settled for an undisclosed amount.

Casablancas then served on Trumps board in Brazil.
Casablancas, 51 at the time, married his last and final wife when she was only 17. He met her at The Elite Look of the Year competition, which he exported to Brazil with the help of Trump and Paolo Zampolli. 

And the “modelling career” of Ivanka Trump started when aged 13 she signed to the Elite Model Management of Casablancas: https://www.dailykos.com/stories/201...clusive-Part-1
(archived here: http://archive.is/pOu7Y)


Donald Trump himself ran a model agency, whose parties to finalise deals included young girls and cocaine.

An fashion photographer said that Trump hosted parties at the Plaza Hotel, where young women and girls were introduced to older, richer men. The photographer said he attended Trump’s parties with one of the owners of the hair salon, Pierre Michel:  


> The girls were *as young as 15*, he says, and “over their heads, they had no idea, and they ended up in situations.
> There were always dramas because the men threw money and drugs at them to keep them enticed. It’s based on power and dominating girls who can’t push back and can be discarded. There’s always someone to pick them back up. Nobody wants to call home and say ‘Help me.’
> 
> Trump would “go from room to room,” said the photographer, who added that “I was there to party myself. It was guys with younger girls, sex, a lot of sex, a lot of cocaine, top-shelf liquor” but no smoking. Trump didn’t approve of cigarettes.


Andy Lucchesi, who organized Trump’s parties, answered the question “How old were the girls men had sex with at Donald Trump's parties?”, with the vague: 


> A lot of girls, 14, look 24. That’s as juicy as I can get. I never asked how old they were; I just partook. I did partake in activities that would be controversial, too.


 https://www.thedailybeast.com/inside...y-young-models
(archived here: http://archive.is/I9711)


In 2016, Webster Tarpley and the Daily Mail were sued for $150 million for publishing stories that the wife of Donald Trump, Melania, had worked as a prostitute in the 1990s.
They were forced to retract the stories and publish an apology, they reportedly also paid a “substantial sum:: https://www.politico.com/blogs/on-me...blogger-234730

In the following video Tarpley responds to the allegations and the court case.




The Daily Mail article has been completely deleted (including copies and archived versions) but the following very weak “book” by *Schlecter* about Melania Knauss working in the “Whorehouse” isn’t banned, even freely viewable, claiming that before moving to New York Melania worked in Milan for “_something like a gentleman’s club_”.
Why wasn't it banned? Maybe because they only want stories so weak that it can ridicule any story that exposes the truth...

Adam Schlecter – _From The Whorehouse To The White House?_ (2016)
https://the-eye.eu/public/concen.org...%5BTKRG%5D.pdf


There is no denying though that before Melania met Trump, the professional photos focussed on her body without much (if any) clothes on.
In 1995, for example, nude pictures of Melania were made by Alé de Basse*ville.
These were (also) published in 2016 by the New York Post (WARNING: nudity): https://nypost.com/2016/07/30/melani...en-her-before/


I guess that some will admit that all these nude pictures make it more likely that Melania (also) worked as a prostitute. But the evidence on the internet isn’t enough...
There is no denying though that Donald Trump was part of a group to whom having sex with underage “models” was quite “normal”.

----------


## Firestarter

*Zampolli, Agnelli, Dominica’s passports, Burkle*

Maybe @devil21 is interested in some connection of the Vatican to the inner circle of Trump, Clinton and John McCain...


Paolo Zampolli is the son of a wealthy Milanese family. His grandmother was a distant cousin of Pope Paul VI.

In 1994, Zampolli organised the Look of the Year contest in Ibiza, Spain and became friendly with John Casablancas, who suggested he move to New York to work in the modeling business.
Zampolli rented an apartment in Union Square and met Donald Trump.

Zampolli also met Bill Clinton “many, many, many” times. He called Bill’s former adviser Doug Band “Dougie” and was close to Ronald Burkle, the billionaire investor who was once a close friend and business partner of Bill Clinton.
See Zampolli with his Brazilian model wife (much younger and taller) and UN ambassador of Grenada Amanda Ungaro-Zampolli, with Bill Clinton.


In late 2004, Trump invited Zampolli to work for him, with: “_Paolo, you are too good for the fashion industry. You should come work with me_”.
In 2005, Zampolli flew with Donald Trump on his jet to attend his wedding to Melania at Mar-a-Lago in Florida, where he was introduced to Hillary Clinton by Huma Abedin, whom he knew from events in New York.

Zampolli soon left the Trump Organization and instead, founded the Paramount Group, which used former models to sell luxury apartments to wealthy men. Maybe some will agree that this makes it more likely that the too old Melania was effectively working as and escort during the time she was signed to his modelling agency...
Zampolli explained at the time: 


> The gorgeous ladies. They meet the most rich and powerful people of the world, and some of them, they keep this connection.


 http://archive.is/YFhwZ
(original link: https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/01/f...aily-mail.html)


Paolo Zampolli is also associated with the elite Agnelli family: https://observer.com/2014/10/the-pop...fit-for-a-don/


The long-time chairman of Fiat, Giovanni Agnelli, was a member of the Bilderberg steering committee, 1001 Club of Prince Bernhard of the Netherlands and sat on the international advisory board of Rockefeller’s Chase Manhattan Bank: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6626821


Paolo Zampolli also introduced Dominica’s ambassador to the US to the head of Dubai-based Range Developments, a property firm that now markets the real estate investment program in Dominica and St. Kitts.
As such he’s affiliated with the Henley and Partners that sells passports for the right price and involved with the Cambridge Analytica (part of the SCL Group) that orchestrated Brexit and President Trump: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6699713


In 2007, Bill Clinton’s business relationship with Burkle had disintegrated into lawsuits and his staff distanced themselves from him.

Paolo Zampolli, who knew Raffaello Follieri socially for a long time, defended Clinton and the Vatican by saying about Follieri, “_He’s a con artist. He deserves what he gets_”: http://aconstantineblacklist.blogspo...al-estate.html


Raffaello Follieri and Burkle is an interesting story in its own right.
In February 2007, Follieri hired Davis and Manafort’s lobbying firm.

Follieri was involved in a multimillion dollar money laundering scheme with the Clinton Global Initiative of which the details have been obscured.
Doug Band introduced the con man Bill Clinton to Follieri, who pledged $50 million to the Clinton Global initiative. Band also introduced Follieri to Carlos Slim, then called “the richest man in the world”.

Follieri formed an investment partnership with long-time friend and donor of Clinton – billionaire Ron Burkle. In 2005, the Yucaipa Group of Burkle invested $50 million into Follieri’s money laundering scheme to buy and develop surplus real estate properties of the Catholic Church. Bill Clinton was senior adviser at Yucaipa.

Follieri’s connections went all the way to the top of the Vatican. Follieri introduced Anne Hathaway to Pope John Paul II - note the Masonic handshake.


Through another Clinton contact, Keith Stein, Band hooked Follieri up with Michael Cooper, whose Dundee Realty Corporation kicked in $6 million.
Follieri paid $400,000 to a shell company that Band had set up for a kick-back scheme. With that money in hand, Band and his brother Gregory made $4,600 contributions - the maximum allowed - to Hillary Clinton's presidential campaign.

Follieri's personal receipts later included $37,000 per month for an apartment with executive chef and private dog-walker, and a $107,000 jet rental for him and Hathaway to join the Clintons for New Year's Eve at Oscar de la Renta’s Dominican Republic estate.
See Hathaway, Follieri and Bill Clinton .


The Clintons were not amused when the scheme wasn’t a success.
Raffaello Follieri was forced to plead guilty to 8 counts of wire fraud and 5 counts of money laundering. Follieri admitted to redirecting at least $2.4 million of investor money to foreign personal bank accounts.
Anne Hathaway dumped Follieri like a bad habit.
Follieri spent 4 1/2 years in federal prison for defrauding investors, while the rest of the gang remained free of charges: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...er-circle.html
(archived here: http://archive.is/oK5UO)


By mid-2005 Rothschild and Oleg Deripaska, had already virtually taken control of Montenegro’s economy by snapping up its aluminium plant, KAP – which accounts for up to 40% of the country’s GDP and some 80% of its export earnings. Deripaska is controlling shareholder of the Russian aluminium giant RusAl, and in 2008 listed as the ninth-richest man in the world.

In January 2006, Rick Davis introduced Oleg Deripaska to John McCain at a villa in Davos, Switzerland.
The McCain campaign later claimed that “_any contact between Mr. Deripaska and the senator was social and incidental_” but afterward Deripaska thanked Davis for arranging “_such an intimate setting_”.

In August 2006, John McCain was spotted celebrating his 70th birthday in Montenegro at a yacht rented by the Italian Raffaello Follieri (later convicted to years in prison) and his then movie-star girlfriend Anne Hathaway.
See on the left Raffaello Follieri and Anne Hathaway. Follieri is shaking hands with Rick Davis and McCain is shuffling up the yacht behind him.


On the same day one of the largest yachts in the world, the Queen K of Rothschild’s associate Oleg Deripaska, was in the same bay of Kotor.
This was the real reason McCain and Davis went to Montenegro; they met Deripaska at a reception.

In 2008, Paul Manafort and Rick Davis again arranged for then–presidential candidate John McCain to meet Deripaska (in Switzerland).
At the time, Rick Davis was McCain’s campaign manager.

Deripaska also reached out to Washington-based intelligence firm, Diligence, chaired by GOP foreign policy hand and member of the Nixon Center (now called CNI) Richard Burt, McCain’s adviser in 2000 and 2008.
In 2007 Burt left Diligence to join Henry Kissinger’s consulting firm (Kissinger is also honorary chairman of the pro-Russian think tank CNI).

Nathaniel “Nat” Rothschild bought a stake in corporate spying firm Diligence.
Deripaska was a client of Diligence. Possibly the most important service Diligence delivered to Deripaska was a “due diligence” report to the World Bank, which was used to approve a $150 million to a Deripaska subsidiary, the Komi Aluminum Project.
Getting the loan was useful in gaining Western investors confidence in RusAl (of Deripaska and Rothschild): http://exiledonline.com/kremlin-whor...ries-to-putin/
(archived here: http://archive.is/boBJ5)

----------


## Firestarter

*Zampolli, Sapir, Rosen*

Paolo Zampolli isn’t only connected to Trump, Epstein, Clinton and the Vatican but he is also a direct business partner of Alex Sapir and Rotem Rosen’s ASRR Capital that were also in business with the Bayrock of Tevfik Arif, Felix Sater and Donald Trump: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Erdogan/page2

In 2012, a deal between Zuma and developers Alex Sapir and Rotem Rosen was brokered by Paolo Zampolli.
In another Zampolli-brokered deal with Sapir and Rosen, Los Angeles-based Koi Group opened its first Manhattan eatery in Trump Hotel Soho: https://nypost.com/2012/09/17/japans-culinary-designs/

In 2015, ASRR Capital with the Turkish Suzer Group (Turkey again!), represented by Zampolli, bought a Madison Avenue townhouse for $18.5 million: https://therealdeal.com/2015/02/02/s...use-for-18-5m/

Every “conspiracy theorist” knows, since Pizzagate, that pizza restaurants are really places were children are abused in satanic rituals, but only... if it involves Hillary Clinton and John Podesta (or something like that).

In 2013, Paolo Zampolli, Alex Sapir and Rotem Rosen also together opened the kosher pizza restaurant Luzzo’s at 261 Madison Ave. at 37th Street in New York.
Luzzo would also offer takeout at Koi (also owned by Sapir and Rosen): https://nypost.com/2013/09/15/kosher...zz-on-madison/

----------


## Firestarter

You can’t make this sh*t up!

Sugar billionaire José Francisco "Pepe" Fanjul was also a good friend of Jeffrey Epstein.
See Jeffrey Epstein and Pepe Fanjul, 28 September 2005, New York.


Pepe and his brother Alfonso Fanjul are also close personal friends of long-time Rothschild banker, now US Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross.
The Florida based Fanjul brothers profitted handsomely from Ross´s sugar trade deal: https://www.marketwatch.com/story/tr...rst-2017-06-29

Pepe Fanjul is a long-time supporter of various Republicans, including George W. Bush, Marco Rubio and Donald Trump.
His brother Alfonso Fanjul is a long-time Democrat supporter. He was co-chair of Bill Clinton’s Florida campaign.

In 2016, Pepe with Wilbur Ross hosted a fund-raiser for Donald Trump, the same month that his brother Alfonso held a fund-raiser for Hillary Clinton.

The sugar business of the Fanjuns has profitted nicely from the U.S. Sugar Program, which involves subsidised loans, and limits of imports through tariffs and by selling quotas: https://promarket.org/sugar-industry...a-politicians/

----------


## Firestarter

According to federal judge Kenneth A. Marra, former Miami U.S. Attorney Alex Acosta, now Secretary of Labour, broke the law when he concealed a plea agreement from more than 30 underage victims who had been sexually abused by the buddy of Trump, Clinton and Prince Andrew, Jeffrey Epstein.

Marra, in a 33-page opinion, said prosecutors not only violated the Crime Victims’ Rights Act by not informing the victims, but also misled the girls into believing that the FBI’s sex trafficking case against Epstein was still ongoing. When prosecutors had secretly already closed it after sealing the plea bargain from the public.
For no good reason whatsoever Marra didn’t overturn Epstein’s plea deal, or issue an order resolving the case. He instead gave federal prosecutors 15 days to come up with a settlement between Epstein and the attorneys of his victims.

Attonerney Brad Edwards, who represents Courtney Wild said it’s ridiculous it took 11 years to litigate and blamed federal prosecutors for needlessly dragging it out when they could have found a solution way back in 2008.
Edwards said: 


> The government aligned themselves with Epstein, working against his victims, for 11 years. Yes, this is a huge victory, but to make his victims suffer for 11 years, this should not have happened. Instead of admitting what they did, and doing the right thing, they spent 11 years fighting these girls.


 https://amp.miamiherald.com/news/sta...226577419.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Kristen Gillibrand’s stepmother was a member of NXIVM, while her father did work for them.

----------


## timosman

https://nypost.com/2019/03/13/nxivm-...sex-cult-case/




> March 13, 2019
> 
> [IMG]https://********************************/2019/03/nxivm-co-founder-nancy-salzman-pleads-guilty.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The co-founder and president of accused upstate sex cult Nxivm broke down in tears Wednesday as she admitted to hacking into emails of the groups perceived enemies and destroying evidence that could be used against them.
> 
> Nancy Salzman, 64, who pleaded guilty to a single charge of racketeering conspiracy, sobbed as she apologized for drawing her daughter, Lauren  who is also charged in the case  into the group, which prosecutors have described as a perverted pyramid organization.
> 
> I want you to know I am pleading guilty because I am, in fact, guilty, she said in Brooklyn federal court, her voice breaking. I accept that some of the things I did were not just wrong, but sometimes criminal.
> ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

New allegations Raniere of NXIVM abused children

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Kirsten Gillibrand’s Father Worked For The NXIVM Sex Cult*

----------


## timosman

https://nypost.com/2019/04/16/nxivm-...re-grand-jury/




> April 16, 2019
> 
> 
> Kathy Russell
> 
> Give up the goods on Nxivm? Fat chance.
> 
> The alleged sex-cults bookkeeper refused to give prosecutors the skinny on the upstate group, invoking her right to remain silent more than 80 times during grand-jury questioning  even when asked something as mundane as her weight.
> 
> ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> https://nypost.com/2019/04/16/nxivm-...re-grand-jury/


Kathy Russell’s motion to dismiss in the NXIVM case is denied, making a plea deal appear imminent

----------


## Swordsmyth

*NXIVM Sex-Cult Prosecutors Have Evidence Of Illegal Clinton Campaign Contributions For "Political Influence"*

----------


## Firestarter

Still not a trace on Katie Johnson, who accused both Donald Trump and Jeffrey Epstein of raping her when she was only 13, then disappeared after saying that her life was threatened, while her attorney dropped the lawsuit...


US District Judge Kenneth Marra has allowed Jeffrey Epstein’s attorneys more time to negotiate with the victims’ laywers; calling a new “deadline” of 10 May (the first “deadline” was half March): https://www.citynews1130.com/2019/03...s-rights-case/


More interesting is that Virginia Roberts Giuffre has filed a defamation lawsuit against Jeffrey Epstein’s friend, lawyer and co-conspirator Alan Dershowitz, with some affidavits for evidence.

Dershowitz has denied that he ever saw underage girls when he visited Epstein’s various homes in Palm Beach, New Mexico and New York. But Maria Farmer saw Dershowitz at the NY mansion going upstairs when there were girls younger than 18 present upstairs.
Epstein´s butler Alfredo Rodriguez has also said that he saw Dershowitz in the presence of young girls at Epstein’s waterfront mansion. Rodriguez was sentenced to a longer prison sentence than Epstein after he was prosecuted by the FBI for “obstructing justice” for trying to sell Epstein’s “little black book’’ to the press. As he died in prison this was arguably a “life sentence”...

Sarah Ransome was introduced to Epstein when she was 22 years old and living in New York. She spent time at Epstein’s mansion and was “lent out’’ to his friends for sex, including Dershowitz: https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nat...229277874.html


Here´s the 16 April court paper; see some interesting excerpts: 


> 56. Both to conceal Dershowitz’s relationship with Epstein, and to discredit Roberts, Dershowitz has repeatedly asserted that he was only at Epstein’s residence once in Palm Beach, and that was with his family. However, Juan Alessi, a long time Epstein household employee, has confirmed that Dershowitz visited Epstein “pretty often. I would say at least four or five times a year” and that he would “typically” stay two or three days. Similarly, Alfredo Rodriguez who worked for Epstein approximately only six months confirmed that during that six months period Dershowitz visited Epstein twice.
> (...)
> 59. Ms. Farmer asserts that “Alan Dershowitz was an individual who came to visit Epstein at his New York mansion a number of times when I was working for Epstein. Dershowitz was very comfortable at the home and would come in and walk upstairs. On a number of occasions I witnessed Dershowitz at the NY mansion going upstairs at the same time there were young girls under the age of 18 who were present upstairs in the house” (Exhibit 12, ¶4).
> (...)
> 80. Dershowitz also lied to attempt to deflect Sarah Ransome’s revelations about him.Ms. Ransome revealed that during the time she was a victim of Epstein’s sex trafficking, Epstein’s arranged for his lawyer, Dershowitz, to also represent Ms. Ransome. Ms. Ransome also described how, during the time Dershowitz was her lawyer, Epstein lent her out to Dershowitz for sex. (Exhibit 14).
> 
> 81. Dershowitz asserted that he never had sex with Ms. Ransome, that he never represented Ms. Ransome, that he did not even know Ms. Ransome, and that Ms. Ransome’s statements about him were fabricated by Ms. Roberts’  lawyer in retaliation for a bar complaint that Dershowitz had filed against that lawyer (Exhibit 16).


 https://www.scribd.com/document/406509138/


The affidavit by Maria Farmer is the most interesting new evidence. Farmer frequently saw “school-age girls’’ come into Epstein’s mansion and go upstairs.
Farmer was sexually assaulted, as an adult, by Epstein and Maxwell at Leslie Wexner´s estate. When she tried to leave, Wexner’s security staff refused to let her go.
Farmer reported the assault to New York police and the FBI in 1996 that refused to press charges. Afterwards she was repeatedly threatened by Epstein and Maxwell.

Epstein also took her younger sister, then 15, for sexual encounters with himself and Ghislaine Maxwell. Farmer only learned later what had happened to her sister.
He then flew the 15-year-old to his ranch in New Mexico, promising her mother that he would help with her education and later to Thailand to study.


Here’s the full affidavit by Maria Farmer, 12 april 2019: https://www.scribd.com/document/4066...f-Maria-Farmer


Here’s the affidavit by Sarah Ransome that doesn’t name child abuse, but does include sex with Alan Dershowitz, Jeffrey Epstein and Ghislaine Maxwell, 8 April 2019: https://www.scribd.com/document/4066...-Sarah-Ransome


Virginia Roberts has earlier likewise sued Ghislaine Maxwell for slander. The case was reportedly settled for millions, with the court documents sealed.

In a clear publicity stunt, Alan Dershowitz claims that he wants to have the court documents on Jeffrey Epstein released to the public: https://www.miamiherald.com/news/sta...226922729.html


Jen-Lisa Jones was molested by Epstein when she was only 14.
Wild was also 14 years old when she met Epstein: https://www.vox.com/2018/12/3/181163...cretary-acosta


Michelle Licata was 16 when Epstein sexually assaulted her: https://www.newsweek.com/jeffrey-eps...-minor-1339974

----------


## Swordsmyth

Kristen Gillibrand’s father, step-mother, and second cousins were all very active in the NXIVM cult, according to employees

----------


## devil21

Clare Bronfman pleads guilty to nothingburger charges.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-47996207

----------


## Firestarter

> Clare Bronfman pleads guilty to nothingburger charges.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-47996207


I'm surprised as I expected that Clare Bronfman, like her sister Sara, would also go free without a prison sentence!

As part of her plea, Clare Bronfman agreed to forfeit $6 million and not to appeal any prison sentence of 27 months or less.

Clare Bronfman is already the 5th NXIVM member that has pleaded guilty, after Allison Mack, Nancy Salzman, Lauren Salzman and Kathy Russel.
The sixth and last is none other than the supposed evil genius behind NXIVM, Keith Raniere.


After Kirsten Gillibrand announced she is running for president, Frank Parlato exposed that in 2004 her father, Doug Rutnik, worked as an attorney and lobbyist for NXIVM for $25,000 per month. Rutnik  supposedly “rescued” his second cousin Gwenn Bellcourt from NXIVM, to marry her...

Federal prisoner John Tighe, says that Gillibrand was lying when in 2017 she claimed that she never heard of NXIVM.
Tighe told Parlato from prison that he first met Gillibrand in 2006 at an event for Hillary Clinton in Saratoga Springs, NY. Gillibrand seated herself next to Nancy Salzman at one of the front three tables – all of which were full of NXIVM members.

Parlato insinuates that Tighe was framed by longtime NXIVM members, Benjamin X. Myers and Steve Ose, who supposedly planted child porn on Tighe’s computer.

In my opinion more interesting than Gillibrand or Tighe, is the police report Rhiannon signed, who had: 


> sexual intercourse with a man named Keith Raniere. This occurred when I was approximately 12-13 years old and occurred either at Keith’s townhouse at 3 Flintlock Lanes, Clifton NY or his business located at Rome Plaza Clifton Park, NY.




According to Parlato, Rhiannon will testify in the court case against Raniere: https://frankreport.com/2019/01/21/f...ties-to-nxivm/
(archived here: http://archive.is/wBKRo)


There are also court documents that accuse Raniere of having sex with 2 children and producing child porn of it, “_engage in sexually explicit conduct for the purpose of producing one or more visual depictions of such conduct, which visual depictions were produced and transmitted.
(...)
child pornography, that were created and possessed by Raniere and (2) electronic communications between the victim and Raniere reflecting their sexual relationship and indicating that it began when she was fifteen years old_”.

Seagram heiress Clare Bronfman,  “Smallville” actress Allison Mack, Lauren Salzman and Kathy Russell were allegedly aware of Raniere sexually abusing minors, “_were aware of and facilitated Raniere’s sexual relationships with two underage victims: (1) a fifteen-year-old girl who was employed by Nancy Salzman and who – ten years later – became Raniere’s first-line ‘slave’ in DOS_”: https://nypost.com/2019/03/13/nxivm-...ls-court-docs/
(archived here: http://archive.is/AL8mq)





> Kristen Gillibrand’s father, step-mother, and second cousins were all very active in the NXIVM cult, according to employees


Joseph O´Hara had another interesting name to add to the powerful people connected to NXIVM – Richard Mays: 


> I had done work down in Arkansas, I had met Richard (Mays) down there. He had great connections with Governor Clinton. His lieutenant governor Tucker became governor. I was trying to get in to make a presentation to the governor. Richard got me the meeting. He got me the meeting with Jim Guy Tucker.
> 
> One of the other problems Keith had, he had an unpaid bill in Arkansas and he wanted to get an exoneration in Arkansas so he brought Richard Mays in and he got involved. Richard Mays started taking classes and got his daughter taking classes” at NXIVM.



An interesting story about Richard Mays, is that he arranged for Eric Wynn to have coffee with President Clinton at the White House in 1995.

Eric Wynn is a twice-convicted felon with ties to the Bonanno _organised crime_ family: http://www.spokesman.com/stories/199...clinton-guest/


Trump´s 1970s role model Roy Cohn counted Thomas and Joseph Gambino, sons of Carlo, among his clients.
None other than Trump´s Bayrock associate Felix Sater had been partners with the Bonanno  and Gambino crime families: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6566186


Trump’s business was once dependent on Anthony ‘Fat Tony’ Salerno, boss of the Genovese crime family, and Paul ‘Big Paulie’ Castellano, boss of the Gambino crime family, who provided the cement for Trump Tower.
John Cody, an associate of the Gambino family, controlled the cement trucks for Trump Tower.

The business partner of Donald´s father, Fred Trump, William ‘Willie’ Tomasello was also associated with the Gambino and Genovese families.

In January 2017, Trump celebrated the new year with next to him Joseph ‘Joey No Socks’ Cinque a former associate of the Gambino family boss John Gotti:
http://archive.is/HjVXf
(original version: https://www.lrb.co.uk/v39/n04/sidney...e-trump-family)

----------


## Swordsmyth

NXIVM whistleblower Frank Parlato appeared exclusively on _The Campaign Show with Patrick Howley_ on Patriots Soapbox (Sunday nights, 6-PM Eastern) to discuss Keith Raniere’s trial, which begins Tuesday.
 Raniere’s sex slaves are poised to testify against him, as  prosecutors prepare to submit evidence that NXIVM illegally bundled  money for Hillary Clinton’s 2008 presidential campaign. Parlato made it  clear that Clinton was happy to accept the money. (COURT DOCS Confirm Prosecutors Attempting To Introduce Clinton Evidence).
 Parlato described how NXIVM imported teenage girls from Mexico, how  the cult viewed Chuck Schumer as a “friendly” Democrat ally, and many  other bombshells. WATCH.





More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/bombsh...t-involvement/

----------


## Swordsmyth

With prosecutors in the trial of cult leader Keith Raniere planning  to introduce evidence on the NXIVM sex cult’s deep oppposition research  files on its political enemies including Roger Stone, documents from the  archives are shedding light on how the sex cult stored data on top  politicians including Chuck Schumer — whom the cult viewed as a  “friendly” ally according to ex-employee Frank Parlato — and Hillary  Clinton.
The _Albany Times-Union_ noted in 2015: “A former close confidant of Keith Raniere,  founder of the NXIVM corporation, claims top officials in the secretive  organization used a Canadian investigative firm or other means to sift  the financial records of six federal judges and U.S. Sen. Charles E. Schumer, D-N.Y., according to court records. The former NXIVM insider, Kristin M. Keeffe, said that Seagrams heiress Clare W. Bronfman,  who oversees NXIVM’s operations, ordered the financial probes at the  direction of Raniere, 55. The six judges whose financial records Keeffe  alleges were analyzed have all presided over cases involving NXIVM or  its perceived adversaries and critics…The allegations by Keeffe, 45, are  outlined in emails attributed to her that were filed recently in Albany  County Court…Keeffe broke away from NXIVM in February 2014 and is in  hiding, according to correspondence and conversations attributed to her  in court records filed in Albany County…”
 So the NXIVM cult had information on Schumer.

More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/boom-n...llarys-emails/

----------


## Firestarter

> With prosecutors in the trial of cult leader Keith Raniere planning  to introduce evidence on the NXIVM sex cult’s deep oppposition research  files on its political enemies including Roger Stone, documents from the  archives are shedding light on how the sex cult stored data on top  politicians including Chuck Schumer — whom the cult viewed as a  “friendly” ally according to ex-employee Frank Parlato — and Hillary  Clinton.


I guess that the Trump supporting media doesn't share my view that Roger Stone was hired to do an audit by NXIVM, because being a "friendly" ally...



> Roger Stone was paid by NXIVM to do an audit.
> 
> Roger Stone said it was evident that the NXIVM operation was bankrolled in large part by the Bronfman sisters, Sara and Clare Bronfman, heiresses to the multimillion-dollar Seagram's alcohol fortune.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> I hate sex traffickers.  I hope they all get whats coming to them.


This goes a lot more darker and sinister then ordinary Americans would to think. If Americans only knew. I think protests would be common now over this.

----------


## shakey1

> This goes a lot more darker and sinister then ordinary Americans would to think. If Americans only knew. I think protests would be common now over this.


Me thinks u r correct.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Me thinks u r correct.

----------


## dannno

> I hate sex traffickers.  I hope they all get whats coming to them.


I guess so, I mean especially if the political elite were involved I would like to see them go down. But legalizing prostitution would be a better measure to help decrease sex trafficking in the future.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> I guess so, I mean especially if the political elite were involved I would like to see them go down. But legalizing prostitution would be a better measure to help decrease sex trafficking in the future.


Actually no. legalizing prostitution would also justify the underground businesses further.

----------


## dannno

> Actually no. legalizing prostitution would also justify the underground businesses further.


LOL, no, it wouldn't. You have it completely backwards.. why would there be a thriving underground market when it is legal?? That doesn't make any sense at all.

If prostitution was legalized, then instead of hiding it away from society there would likely be a sign out front or some type of advertising/marketing.

Anybody could go in and hire a prostitute, including police or just concerned citizens who want to protect women. Or maybe just somebody who wants a consenting prostitute and not a sex slave.

If the woman is doing it against her will, then it will be easier to find that out, alert the authorities and prosecute - because sex slavery will still be a crime. 

What won't be a crime is consensual prostitution. The majority of folks who seek these services will opt to go to a brothel with a safe, clean environment where the girls are there because they want to be. These practices will thrive, and the ones who are still acting shady won't much business and eventually will be prosecuted. 

What you have to realize is that men are currently forced into the underground market. So you already have a clientele that is on average degraded. Then they go in and if there is a problem with the service, ie they get robbed or the woman is a slave, they can't just go to the police because that would put them under suspicion. 

Currently if a man has sex with a prostitute and doesn't pay, or say the prostitute steals from him, there is no recourse. Neither one can go to the police. 

Legalizing the industry makes it safer for everybody and there is less of an underground element. It puts sunshine in the brothels so that all sides become safer. 

Making it illegal just makes everything more dark and more underground.

----------


## timosman

> Actually no. legalizing prostitution would also justify the underground businesses further.


Nevada’s Legal Brothels - http://nevadabrothelassociation.com/nevadabrothels/

----------


## Swordsmyth

NXIVM experimental “child learning center” in Mexico is shut down by the government

----------


## Swordsmyth

*‘CRIME BOSS’: Closing Arguments in NXIVM Trial — Satanism, Mexico Child Trafficking, Hillary, Schumer and Gillibrand Ties*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Clinton Arkansas Friend Richard Mays Exposed As Top NXIVM Cult Member*

----------


## Swordsmyth

NXIVM sex-cult leader and accused pedophile Keith Raniere was found  guilty on Wednesday of running the ultra-secretive organization that  hot-branded and tortured women as part of an organized scheme to  provide himself with a constant supply of sex slaves. 

 Within Nxivm, Raniere ran a secret society called DOS, in which slaves were tasked with recruiting slaves of their own. *The women were starved, branded with Raniere’s initials and forced to sleep with him or perform other sex acts*, according to testimony. -NY Post"Raniere, who portrayed himself as a savant and a genius, was in  fact, a master manipulator, a con man and the crime boss of a cult-like  organization *involved in sex trafficking, child pornography, extortion, compelled abortions, branding, degradation and humiliation*," said Richard Donoghue, US attorney for the eastern district of New York. 

 The punishments could include being forced to hold painful poses,  stand barefoot in the snow, take cold showers and whip each other on the  “bare butt” with the strap, Ms. Salzman said. She recalled that Mr.  Raniere once called during the beatings to tell the women to make sure  that they snapped their wrists in a particular way to inflict maximum  pain. -New York TimesThe jury in Brooklyn federal court found Raniere guilty on all counts  in the seven-week trial, including racketeering conspiracy, sex  trafficking, sex trafficking conspiracy, attempted sex trafficking,  forced labor conspiracy and wire fraud conspiracy according to the _New York Post_. He did not shake his attorneys' hands after the verdict and before being handcuffed and let out of the courtroom. 
  Raniere's co-defendants pleaded guilty earlier this year after  accusations of pedophilia emerged. They include NXIVM president Nancy  Salzman and her daugher Lauren, _Smallville_'s Allison Mack and Seagram heiress Claire Bronfman - who used her interitance to bankroll the group for years. 

  Bronfman, the 39-year-old daughter of late Seagram CEO Edgar Bronfman, pleaded not guilty last July to charges of racketeering, money laundering and identity theft for NXIVM. According to a 2010 _Vanity Fair_ report, Clare and her sister Sara *contributed approximately $150 million of their trust fund to NXIVM.*
**
_Smallville_'s Mack, meanwhile, pleaded guilty to manipulating and procuring women for  Raniere - who required that prospective "slaves" upload compromising  collateral into a Dropbox account. One such recruit-turned-coach was  India Oxenberg - daughter of Dynasty actress Catherine Oxenberg, *who* *met with prosecutors in New York in late 2017 to present evidence against Raniere.* On Wednesady, Catherine Oxenberg sat in the back row of the courtroom, sobbing. 

  In one recorded conversation with Mack, Raniere said *he wanted the group's "hot-branding" ceremonies to resemble a "sacrifice."* Former cult member Lauren Salzman said it was the "most painful thing I have ever experienced." In may, Salzman testified  that she was forced to kneel and chant "Master, please brand me, it  would be an honor, an honor I want to wear for the rest of my life,"  after which she was held down on a massage table while someone branded  Raniere's initials into her pelvis. 


Raniere was also indicted on charges of having sex with a 15-year-old  girl before he formed NXIVM's inner-circle, DOS, as well as *producing kiddie porn,* however there were no counts related to pedophilia in his verdict. 
 Raniere, 58, *is accused of having a child “engage in sexually  explicit conduct for the purpose of producing one or more visual  depictions of such conduct, which visual depictions were produced and  transmitted”* -New York PostIn addition to exploiting women for sex, Prosecutors said Raniere  charged a dead NXIVM member's credit card over $100,000, and wrote  checks in excess of $300,000 out of her bank account. 
 The evidence included seized documents, email messages, audio  recordings and testimony from more than a dozen people, including women  who had been former “slaves.”
*The witnesses offered a chilling and sometimes surreal glimpse of daily life inside the highly secretive group*, where Mr. Raniere was revered and appeared to exercise broad power.
  Nxivm members thronged to late-night volleyball games in which he was  a participant, eager to catch a glimpse of him and pay their respects.  His birthday, in late August, was marked by several days of celebration  called V-Week at a rustic retreat near Lake George in upstate New York.
*High-ranking members of Mr. Raniere’s organization hacked  into computer accounts and paid private investigators in an effort to  obtain personal information on perceived enemies including Senator Chuck  Schumer and the liquor magnate Edgar Bronfman Sr., whose two daughters  became members of Nxivm*, evidence showed. -New York TimesRaniere will be sentenced on September 25. 


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...lty-all-counts

----------


## Firestarter

On Wednesday, a federal appeals court ordered the release of court documents from the defamation lawsuit of Virginia Roberts Giuffre against Virginia Maxwell (who ran the child sex ring with Jeffrey Epstein) that was filed in September 2015, and settled (reportedly for millions) in May 2017, just before the start of the trial.
The appellate court ordered the immediate disclosure of the summary judgment record and also to disclose the 167 documents filed in the case (these have to be reviewed before they are released to the public).

See the conclusion from the courts decision: 


> To summarize, we hold as follows:
> (1) Materials  submitted  in  connection  with  a  motion  for summary  judgment  are  subject  to  a  strong  presumption  of public access.
> (2)  The  summary  judgment  record  at  issue  will  be  unsealed upon  issuance  of  our  mandate,  subject  to  minimal redactions
> (3) Materials  submitted  in  connection  with,  and  relevant  to, discovery  motions,  motions  in  limine,  and  other  non‐dispositive  motions  are  subject  to  a  lesserbut  still substantial presumption of public access.
> (4) The District Court is directed to review the remaining sealed materials  individually  and  unseal  those  materials  as appropriate.
> (5) District  courts  should  exercise  the  full  range  of  their substantial  powers  to  ensure  their  files  do  not  become vehicles for defamation.
> 
> For  the  foregoing  reasons,  we  VACATE  the  orders  of  the District Court entered on November 2, 2016, May 3, 2017, and August 27, 2018, ORDER the unsealing of the summary judgment record as described  herein,  and  REMAND  the  cause  to  the  District  Court  for particularized review of the remaining materials.
> In undertaking this task, the District Court may be well‐served by ordering the parties to submit to the Court unredacted, electronic copies of the remaining sealed materials, as well as specific, proposed redactions.  The  District  Court  may  also  order  the  parties  to  identify and notify additional parties whose privacy interests would likely be implicated by disclosure of these materials.
> In  the  interests  of  judicial  economy,  any  future  appeal  in  this matter shall be referred to this panel.


 https://www.thedailybeast.com/jeffre...leged-sex-ring

----------


## Swordsmyth

Neighbors say it looks like NXIVM is still operational

----------


## Firestarter

In a strange twist, on Saturday Jeffrey Epstein was suddenly arrested and charged with sex trafficking dozens of minors in New York and Florida between 2002 and 2005. He could potentially be locked up for a maximum of 45 years.
On Monday, Epstein will appear in court in New York.

Attorney for Epstein victims Virginia Roberts Giuffre and Sarah Ransome, David Boies, said: 


> It’s been a long time coming—it’s been too long coming. It is an important step towards getting justice for the many victims of Mr. Epstein’s sex trafficking enterprise.
> We hope that prosecutors will not stop with Mr. Epstein because there were many other people who participated with him and made the sex trafficking possible.


Michelle Licata, who was molested by Epstein when she was 16 years old responded to this news: “_Oh my God. Finally, finally, finally! Justice!_”

Ghislaine Maxwell, Fergie’s friend, who ran the paedophile ring with Epstein, still hasn’t been charged: https://www.miamiherald.com/news/sta...232374872.html

----------


## devil21

^^^^^^^
Nicely timed with the start of election campaign season and Trump's associations with Epstein and his appointment of Acosta to his cabinet.  It'll also shoot down Biden by association as Creepy Joe.  Let the show begin!

----------


## UWDude

> ^^^^^^^
> Nicely timed with the start of election campaign season and Trump's associations with Epstein and his appointment of Acosta to his cabinet.  It'll also shoot down Biden by association as Creepy Joe.  Let the show begin!


What does it mean when they start posting tons of giant walls of text, with large collages?
If this is all a game, why are you playing along with it?

I see the fear.  I see it.  
You guys are getting scared.

You guys resort to the same old strategies and tactics when you are scared.  The more scared you are, the bigger the walls of texts and picture collages.  You guys double down on the tactics that were never effective anyway.  More cut and paste articles, more collages.

I just wonder what mega-yacht your business website would appear like now if you had spent time on a worthwhile cause, instead of metric tons of useless and transparent worthless political bluster, leaving your business site looking like a forgotten dingy on a deserted island.

----------


## devil21

> What does it mean when they start posting tons of giant walls of text, with large collages?
> If this is all a game, why are you playing along with it?
> 
> I see the fear.  I see it.  
> You guys are getting scared.
> 
> You guys resort to the same old strategies and tactics when you are scared.  The more scared you are, the bigger the walls of texts and picture collages.  You guys double down on the tactics that were never effective anyway.  More cut and paste articles, more collages.
> 
> I just wonder what mega-yacht your business website would appear like now if you had spent time on a worthwhile cause, instead of metric tons of useless and transparent worthless political bluster, leaving your business site looking like a forgotten dingy on a deserted island.


It's not my website, genius, but nice job insulting a small business website built by a 65 year old.

----------


## Firestarter

> In a strange twist, on Saturday Jeffrey Epstein was suddenly arrested and charged with sex trafficking dozens of minors in New York and Florida between 2002 and 2005. He could potentially be locked up for a maximum of 45 years.


Heres the thing I dont understand about this charade. Because of the 2007 non-prosecution agreement, Jeffrey Epstein is immune from prosecution for what he did from 2002 to 2005 (and his co-conspirators, including Ghislaine Maxwell and Alan Dershowitz)...
Trumps Secretary of Labour Alexander Acosta violated federal law, so should be prosecuted; but I guess this wont happen.





> Nicely timed with the start of election campaign season and Trump's associations with Epstein and his appointment of Acosta to his cabinet. It'll also shoot down Biden by association as Creepy Joe. Let the show begin!


Maybe there are some other (better) reasons.

Why is Virginia Roberts just about the only of Epsteins victims that gets any attention from the supposedly anti-Trump media?
Virginia Roberts is (as far as I can tell) the only witness that claims to have seen Bill Clinton at Jeffrey Epsteins private island!


In April of this year suddenly new witness/victim Maria Farmer got some media attention (orchestrated by the lawyer of Virgina Roberts).
Is there possibly a story involving a Maria that the supposedly anti-Trump media are trying to bury?!?



> Katie Johnson (not her real name) in federal lawsuits accused Donald Trump and his billionaire friend Jeffrey Epstein, of raping her when she was only 13 in New York City in 1994. Katie alleged also that the two men raped the 12-year old girl "Maria".

----------


## Firestarter

The elite, including Donald Trump and Bill Clinton, can always count on crooked lawyers to cover-up their many scandals...

The lead prosecutor of Jeffrey Epstein is Geoffrey Berman.
From 2006-2017, Berman was a law partner, with Trump’s lawyer Rudy Giuliani, at Greenberg Traurig.

Berman worked for the Trump transition.
In April 2018, the office of Berman issued a search warrant for Michael Cohen, former lawyer of Donald Trump.

In January 2019, Berman charged Natalya Veselnitskaya, the Russian lawyer that was in the infamous meeting with Trump’s team about - providing damaging information, adoption of Russian children, Bill Bowder and/or the money laundering by the Russian Prevezon Holdings: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geoffrey_Berman


Assisting Berman, is none other than Maurene Comey – daughter of former FBI Director James Comey, who was fired by Trump in 2017.
James Comey was a U.S. attorney for the Southern District of New York (in the period that Epstein was molesting girls in New York) before President George W. Bush selected him as deputy attorney general: https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/n...osecution-team


And in one of those strange coincidences, in August 2018, the SCL Group’s spin doctor Steve Bannon had a secret meeting with Jeffrey Epstein at his Upper East Side mansion in New York: https://pagesix.com/2018/08/11/steve...ins-good-side/

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> NO, he donated to the Clintons.


There are rumors that (left-wing) GOP's current leadership/MAGA also donated to Clintons. Does that mean MAGA is Clinton-Linked?

Also, is Clinton also both Jeffrey Epstein-Linked and MAGA-Linked at the same time?

----------


## Firestarter

> There are rumors that (left-wing) GOP's current leadership/MAGA also donated to Clintons. Does that mean MAGA is Clinton-Linked?
> 
> Also, is Clinton also both Jeffrey Epstein-Linked and MAGA-Linked at the same time?


It´s well known that Ghislaine Maxwell attended the wedding of Chelsea Clinton to the good friend of the Kushners, former Goldman Sachs banker Marc Mezvinsky.
I would like to know how many of the guests at Donald Trump’s wedding to Melania were linked to Jeffrey Epstein and Bronfman!






> Chelsea and Ivanka met through their husbands, who also have a lot in common. Marc Mezvinsky (Chelsea's husband) and Jared Kushner (Ivanka's husband) met and became friends while working in finance in Manhattan, The Sunday Express reported. They began taking their wives out on double dates and the two clicked immediately.


https://www.nickiswift.com/41456/ins...-relationship/





> The longtime friendship between Chelsea Clinton and Ivanka Trump is one of those phenomena of life among the fabulously wealthy and ridiculously famous that can be tough to fathom for the rest of us.
> (...)
> Never mind that Clinton attended Trump’s wedding in 2005, where she sat in a front pew and later joined her husband at Trump’s Mar-a-Lago Club in Palm Beach for the reception. Or the $100,000 donation Trump gave to the Clinton Foundation, which he partially explained to the Daily Mail recently by saying of Bill and Hillary Clinton, “They do kiss my ass.” 
> The unusual on-again, off-again alliance between the candidates may be very much off at the moment, but some awkward footprints remain online. Trump has one particular post on Twitter that he might like to see wiped off the Internet for good, when he told the world in 2012 why Chelsea Clinton is such an “amazing” woman.
> “She’s got the best of both parents,” he wrote. He tweeted after Hillary Clinton was in the hospital being treated for a blood clot in her head to express how great it was to see her recovering, with Chelsea and Bill Clinton escorting her home.


 https://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na...721-story.html

----------


## Firestarter

Because now that Jeffrey Epstein faces life in prison, the risk of him exposing the whole scandal is very high, corrupt Judge Berman has denied him bail.

This child abuser has spent a total of 1 day per week for 13 months in jail in 2008/2009, and on the loose since, so the argument that suddenly now “the community is safer with the pedophile behind bars” doesn´t hold up.
An argument like this could of course be used to prosecute Alex Acosta...

Epstein has released information on 559 million dollars in assets.
The Miama Herald has exposed that Epstein at one time had at least 2 offshore accounts, with more than 4 million dollar (is that very important?): https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-trial.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Because now that Jeffrey Epstein faces life in prison, the risk of him exposing the whole scandal is very high, corrupt Judge Berman has denied him bail.
> 
> This child abuser has spent a total of 1 day per week for 13 months in jail in 2008/2009, and on the loose since, so the argument that suddenly now “the community is safer with the pedophile behind bars” doesn´t hold up.
> An argument like this could of course be used to prosecute Alex Acosta...
> 
> Epstein has released information on 559 million dollars in assets.
> The Miama Herald has exposed that Epstein at one time had at least 2 offshore accounts, with more than 4 million dollar (is that very important?): https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-trial.html


You would complain if he was let out on bail and now you complain that he isn't.

----------


## Firestarter

> You would complain if he was let out on bail and now you complain that he isn't.


You're a liar, who insinuates all sorts of stuff if somebody dares to criticise Donald Trump and his gang of crooks.

I was already expecting, ever since Epstein was arrested, that he would be denied bail.
Because even Epstein would be expected to talk, when facing a life sentence.

----------


## Firestarter

Ive earlier posted on the Franklin scandal that went all the way to the Reagan/Bush White House:



> In the 1980s there was a massive child abuse ring which involved George H.W. Bush. The Franklin affair started in 1988 with some 40 million dollars embezzled by the Franklin Credit Union. During the investigation a large amount of child pornography was found, involving some high officials. At the end of the 1980s some 80 young people testified they had been sexually abused, most of them withdrew their testimonies. This includes information on sex abuse at the Bohemian Grove and Colonel Michael Aquino.
> The best information I found on the Franklin scandal is from former FBI agent, the late Ted L. Gunderson: http://educate-yourself.org/cn/gunde...ualabuse.shtml
> This affair was described in a number of books, notably The Franklin cover-up of John DeCamp (please note that DeCamp is part of the cover-up): http://www.wanttoknow.info/mk/franklin-cover-up.pdf


 http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6349294

John DeCamps book includes information on Donald Trumps reported mentor Roy Cohn setting people up with young boys, so that they could be blackmailed: 


> Gray's associate Wilson was apparently continuing the work of a reported collaborator of Gray from the 1950s-McCarthy committee counsel Roy Cohn, now dead of AIDs.
> According to the former head of the vice squad for one of America's biggest cities, "Cohn's job was to run the little boys. Say you had an admiral, a general, a congressman, who did not want to go along with the program. Cohn's job was to set them up, then they would go along. Cohn told me that himself."


 



> *WAYNE* *BARRETT**:* I knew Roy Cohn. I knew him very well. And you just cannot understand how Donald could have been this close. I write in the book that they talked 15 times a day. One of the two stories hereI cant remember which onesaid it was five times a day. Its probably somewhere in between. Roy himself told me they talked 15 times a day. But theres no question that next to Fred Trump, Roy Cohn was the single greatest influence in Donalds life. And Roy is incandescent evil.
> (...)
> He was a chicken hawk after little boys, and yet he was the most virulently anti-gay guy you could imagine. And so, that was Donalds mentor and constant sidekick, who represented all five of the organized crime families in the City of New York.


 https://www.democracynow.org/2016/7/...as_red_baiting




Lewis S. Rosensteils fourth wife, Susan, told about an orgy at the Plaza Hotel where her husband, Roy Cohn and J. Edgar Hoover were engaged in sexual activities with young boys: https://www.upi.com/Archives/1993/02...1064728974800/





> Susan described what happened at this meeting. Cohn warned her that she should pretend not to recognize Hoover, who was in full drag. As she recalled, the legendary crime fighter, anti-Communist, and crusader against sexual perversion
> 
> was wearing a fluffy black dress, very fluffy, with flounces, and lace stockings, and high heels, and a black curly wig. He had make-up on, and false eyelashes. It was a very short skirt, and he was sitting there in the living room of the suite with his legs crossed. Roy introduced him to me as Mary and he replied, Good evening, brusque, like the first time Id met him. It was obvious he wasnt a woman, you could see where hed shaved. It was Hoover. Youve never seen anything like it. I couldnt believe it, that I should see the head of the FBI dressed as a woman.
> 
> Two blonde boys then entered the tremendous bedroom, with a bed like in Caesars time, and the orgy began. Hoover removed his dress and underpants, revealing a garter belt, and the boys work[ed] on him with their hands, one wearing rubber gloves. Her husband, Lewis, then got into the act while Hoover and Cohn watched; finally, Cohn had full sex with each boy. Operating as a figure of power, not desire, Hoover demanded sexual pleasure but did not give it to others. Susan recalled that he only had [the boys], you know, playing with him. A year later the Rosenstiels returned to the Plaza. This time the boys were dressed in leather, and Hoover wore a red dress and a black feather boa. He had one boy read from the Bible while the other fondled him, again wearing gloves. Hoover soon grabbed the Bible, threw it down, and told the second boy to join in the sex.


http://web.archive.org/web/20190430133507/https://wesscholar.wesleyan.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1020&context=div2facpubs


According to a book, mafia bosses Frank Costello and Meyer Lansky obtained hard proof of Hoover's homosexuality in the form of photographs of the FBI director having sex with his longtime aide, Clyde Tolson.

Luisa Stuart, once a celebrated model, told that after one New Year's Eve in the late 1930s at the Stork Club in the limousine, she saw Hoover and Clyde Tolson holding hands.

Former Washington police inspector, Joseph Shimon, recalled a taxi driver reporting that Hoover and Tolson had been "kissing and ass-grabbing" during a cab journey.

Harry Hay  remembered that on vacation in California, in "_a circle in which they didn't have people who weren't gay They were nodded together as lovers_": https://www.theguardian.com/film/201...ver-secret-fbi


There is even a connection between Roy Cohn and Bill Clinton.
The long-time friend of Bill Clinton, Dick Morris, who became official adviser and campaign manager to President Clinton was a first cousin once removed of Roy Cohn.

Dick Morris has also worked for Yushcenko´s campaign in the Ukraine: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dick_Morris

----------


## Firestarter

Chelsea Clinton and husband, Goldman Sachs banker Marc Mezvinsky, remained friendly with Ghislaine Maxwell until 2011 or 2015 (claiming that they didnt know that she ran the child sex ring with Epstein): 


> Chelsea and Marc were friendly with her because of her relationship with a dear friend of theirs. When that relationship ended, Chelsea and Marcs friendship with her ended as well.


For several years, Maxwell was romantically linked with Ted Waitt, the billionaire founder of Gateway Inc.. It was reportedly Waitt, who brought Maxwell along when he was invited to the wedding of Chelsea and Mezvinsky.
And Waitt, who introduced the couple to Maxwell in 2011.

Two witnesses said that Maxwell, Clinton and Mezvinsky flew together on a private plane to rendezvous with Waitt. One of them said in 2009.

In 2012, Maxwell launched her own Ocean-charity, the TerraMar Project, which announced it was shutting after Epsteins arrest.
In 2013, the Clinton Global Initiative announced a TerraMar initiative among the commitments to action at its annual meeting.

In 2013,  TerraMars website describes the alliance between TerraMar; the Global Partnerships Forum; the late Stuart Beck; and the friend of Trump and Clinton, Paolo Zampolli: https://www.politico.com/story/2019/...linton-1424120





> One of the many interesting people in Donald Trumps inner circle is the well-connected Paolo Zampolli that, according to the official story, introduced Donald Trump to Melania Knauss in 1998.
> Zampolli is also connected to Jeffrey Epstein and the Trump Organization.
> 
> 
> After Zampolli ran a model agency (or escort service?) he became Director of International Development for the Trump Organization.
> He has continued his remarkable career as an ambassador to the United Nations for Dominica, and is currently developing World Artificial Intelligence Organization: http://www.renegadetribune.com/whorehouse-white-house/
> (archived here: http://archive.is/IODaa)
> 
> 
> In 2004, ID Models boss Zampolli was exposed as business partner of Jeffrey Epstein. Zampolli and Epstein unsuccessfully tried to buy the bankrupt Elite Model Management.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Well, it certainly didn’t take long for Keith Raniere to find out what the rest of his life is going to be like…
 Shortly after being returned to the Metropolitan Detention Center  (MDC) after his stunning conviction on all charges, Raniere got jumped  by three Mexican inmates.

No word yet on whether any of them suffered any injuries but we do have a scorecard for the former Vanguard:
– Multiple bruises
– A couple of cracked ribs
– A broken toe
– Lots of tears
 The “good news” is that he got to spend a few days in the medical  ward – which meant that he was out of harm’s way for a little while.
 The “bad news” is that he was cuffed to the bed frame that entire time – and guarded 24/7 by an MDC guard.
 And, as unbelievable as it may sound, the medical ward nursing staff did not get together and offer him a “group blow job”.
 How the mighty have fallen…
*******
*Back To The SHU* In order to ensure that he doesn’t get beat up again before he’s  moved to another prison, MDC is planning to house him in its Special  Housing Unit (SHU).
 He’ll likely be given his own cell – where he’ll get to spend 23 hours per day all by himself.
 It ain’t exactly fun but it’s better than being the cellblock piñata.

More at: https://frankreport.com/2019/07/23/r...solation-unit/

----------


## Firestarter

> In order to ensure that he doesnt get beat up again before hes  moved to another prison, MDC is planning to house him in its Special  Housing Unit (SHU).
>  Hell likely be given his own cell  where hell get to spend 23 hours per day all by himself.
>  It aint exactly fun but its better than being the cellblock piñata.
> 
> More at: https://frankreport.com/2019/07/23/r...solation-unit/


I can tell you from personal experience that being held in solitary confinement is hell!

I don't even know whether Raniere has any "secret" information he could expose, but keeping him in solitary confinement will ensure that he doesn't expose any.
I think that the Bronfman family was really in charge of NXIVM.

Maybe for money laundering reasons (in which case I would expect that Raniere has secret information).
Or maybe it's just part of MKULTRA like experiments, torturing children to find out what sick way mass education could be changed to make children more docile!

----------


## Firestarter

In one of those great examples of freedom of speech, Akamaitree was deleted by Wordpress.



> akamaitree.wordpress.com is no longer available.
> This site has been archived or suspended for a violation of our Terms of Service.


 https://akamaitree.wordpress.com/

Ive found no information on why this interesting blogspot was deleted.
Ive seen a Reddit thread that suggests that 4 months ago it was still online.

The following Akamaitree story connects some of the scandals that surround Trump.
At the very least it shows that the media isnt against Donald Trump at all: http://archive.is/UOZCG


This includes more information on Donald Trumps mentor, the gay paedophile Roy Cohn...
The most media attention in the Franklin Scandal was given to Craig Spence, who brought underage call-boys into the White House to be sodomised (and then reportedly killed himself).


The following article shows that according to 2 sources Cohn and Spence were affiliated.



> He described Mr. Spence as "strange," saying that he often boasted that he was working for the CIA and on one occasion said he was going to disappear for awhile "because he had an important CIA assignment."
> According to the businessman, Mr. Spence told him that the CIA might "doublecross him," however, and kill him instead "and then to make it look like a suicide."
> The businessman also said he attended a birthday bash for Roy Cohn at Mr. Spence's house. He said Mr. Casey was at the party. "One time he stormed into another party with a big, white hat and an entourage of security guards," the businessman said. "It was all rather bizarre."
> (...)
> 
> "He was quite secretive, but from what I could see these things had little or no substance," Mr. Harbin said. "Usually a grain of truth, but he'd build a pile of lies on top of it. Usually he'd start with a photograph of himself with some guy and build a lie around it that he was his top adviser. Nakasone was one."
> Mr. Spence also bragged about social companions, telling friends that he had hosted Mr. Cohn, Rock Hudson and others at his Wyoming Avenue home.
> The former Reagan administration aide said he decided to sever a friendship with Mr. Spence when he witnessed him trying to force his off-duty military bodyguards into homosexual acts.


 http://www.futile.work/uploads/1/5/0...rved-drugs.pdf
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20190331002841/http://www.futile.work/uploads/1/5/0/1/15012114/power-broker-served-drugs.pdf)


For more information on Roy Cohn´s connection to the John F. Kennedy assassination, PERMINDEX and Bronfman: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...php?f=7&t=1425


On 31 March 1954, The Chronicle Telegram, Ohio reported on Roy Cohn´s connections to the Nazi network of Otto Skorzeny.



> Naumann used a Dusseldorf export-import firm, the H. S. Lucht Company, as a front for a world-wide political network which kept in touch with nazi exiles in Spain and Argentina, as well as pro-nazis in other countries. For example, Col. Otto Skorzeny, the rescuer of Mussolini, and Dr. Hjalmar Schacht, Hitler's former financial wizard, are connected with the company in Spain.
> 
> *COHN AND SCHINE SUCCUMB*
> TWO MEMBERS of the nazi-Communist underground in Spain also took in Senator McCarthy's two junior G-men, Roy Cohn and David Schine, during their comic-opera, spy-hunting junket throughout Europe last year.
> 
> One was Wolfgang Lohde, who filled the two youthful gumshoes with stories of Communist -infiltration of Radio Free Europe. It later turned out that he had signed an anti-American manfesto circulated by a German Communist-front organization.
> 
> The other informant was Hermann Aumer, who was authorized by Cohn and Schine to spy on the U.S.-licensed German press for McCarthy. Once ardently pro-nazi, Aumer was fired by the U.S. Army in 1946 because of suspected Communist affiliations.


 https://digital.bentley.umich.edu/mi...5071756352/282
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20190725144142/https://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/i/image/api/image/bhl_midaily:mdp.39015071756352-00000282:IMG00000282/full/full/0/default.jpg?attachment=1)


For more information on the Paladin network of Otto Skorzeny: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6790091

----------


## Firestarter

No attorney that’s affiliated with any of the associates of Epstein should be allowed to represent the victims of Jeffrey Epstein and Ghislaine Maxwell.
If any attorney associated with Donald Trump, Bill Clinton, Alan Dershowitz or Prince Andrew would represent one of his victims they should be disbarred and prosecuted for a blatant “conflict of interest”.


The attorney Michael Avenatti “consulted” Clare Bronfman in the NXIVM court case: https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/27/seag...-avenatti.html

That’s the same Michael Avenatti, who represented porn star Stormy Daniels in the previous distraction story on her affair with President Donald Trump, that was arrested for extorting Nike as he arrived at the Boies Schiller law firm of David Boies.
David Boies represented Nike: https://www.lawfuel.com/blog/the-ave...ies-firms-dna/


Virginia Roberts Giuffre is represented “pro bono” by the high price attorney, Trump crony David Boies.

David Boies said after Donald was crowned US president: 


> I've known two Donald Trumps: the New York business man who gave my oldest son his first job and the very loving father. Our daughters were classmates at Penn.


https://thecareerist.typepad.com/the...-election.html


David Boies is best known for representing Al Gore regarding (stopping) the recount of the votes in Florida, to ensure that George W. Bush became US president in 2001.
In one of those strange coincidences, the lawyer that represented George W. Bush in this trial, Theodore B. Olson, was asked to join the Trump administration.
After Olson declined, he represented CNN-reporter Jim Acosta (in a desparate attempt to convince the gullible public that the CNN of Trump crony Jeff Zucker is really anti-Trump).

And to top it all, in 2014, Ted Olson partnered with David Boies in support of gay and lesbian marriages in California: https://www.washingtonian.com/2018/1...t-against-him/


David Boies also got his long-time client Harvey Weinstein publicly shamed for “casting couch” practices that are common in the film industry.
In late 2012, Boies defended Gary Jackson, former president of Academi (that was once called BlackWater) of the brother of Trump’s Secretary of education Betsy DeVos, Erik Prince!

In 2011, Boies met founder of Theranos, Elizabeth Holmes, and invested in 400,000 Theranos shares (with a maximum value of $7 million).
In the summer of 2015, at the behest of none other than Theranos board member James Mattis, who is now secretary of defense, Boies also joined the Theranos board.

In March 2018, the Securities and Exchange Commission accused Theranos´ founder Holmes of a “massive fraud” that cost investors more than $700 million, while putting the health of its testing subjects at risk (Theranos is now worth absolutely nothing).
In a lucky move, one month earlier Boies had stepped down as a director of Theranos: http://archive.is/XumqS
(original here: https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/21/b...ot-guilty.html)

Some of the (other) interesting names on the board of Theranos.
Henry Kissinger, former US secretary of state;
George Shultz, former US secretary of state;
William Perry, former US secretary of defense;

Richard Kovacevich, former CEO of Wells Fargo;
William H. Foege, former director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention;
Riley P. Bechtel, chairman of the board of the Bechtel Group Inc. at the time.

None other than Rupert Murdoch (of FOX, the good friend of Trump´s daughter and son-in-law Ivanka and Jared Kushner) invested $121 million in Theranos with Betsy DeVos adding another cool $100 million: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theranos

----------


## Firestarter

According to our wonderful media, our internet isn´t censured...
It sure took a long time before any Clinton-hater found a picture of Jeffrey Epstein and Bill Clinton in Brunei in 2002 (first published in 2003). 



One of the first “notable dates” of Jeffrey Epstein was with one Nikki Haskell: https://nypost.com/2000/03/23/how-gh...siness-empire/


Nikki Haskell was one of the closest friends of Ivana and Donald Trump.
Haskell was also close to the Clintons: https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...d-trump-946482


Nikki Haskell actually first met Donald Trump, through a party thrown by the gay paedophile Roy Cohn (Donald´s mentor): 
http://web.archive.org/web/20170409020719/https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/23/style/nikki-haskell-donald-trump-supporter-socialite.html
(original here: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/23/s...socialite.html)


It was none other than Lynn Forester (these days Lady de Rothschild), who lobbied the Clinton administration on behalf of Jeffrey Epstein.

See the 27 April 1995 letter from Lynn Forester to President William T. Clinton.



> Dear Mr. President:
> It was a pleasure to see you recently at Senator Kennedy’s house. There was too much to discuss and too little time. Using my fifteen seconds of access to discuss Jeffrey Epstein and currency stabilization, I neglected to talk to you about a topic near and dear to my heart.




Lynn Forester was (is?) Donald Trump´s long-time friend and was on Clinton’s National Information Infrastructure Advisory Committee and the president’s Secretary of Energy Advisory Board in 1995: https://www.thedailybeast.com/jeffre...s-in-early-90s
(archived here: http://archive.is/yJXP1)


Lynn Forester also flew on Epstein´s private jet (see page 66): https://www.documentcloud.org/docume...manifests.html

----------


## Firestarter

Heres some additional information on the TerraMar charity of Ghislaine Maxwell.

None other than Maxwells friends Peter Mandelson and Richard Branson support TerraMar: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nnections.html

Peter Mandelson wasn´t only in Jeffrey Epstein´s little black book but also took a holiday on Epstein´s private island in the British Virgin Islands with his boyfriend.

Richard Branson claimed that he was surprised to be in Epstein´s little black book as he had only met him once for about 5 minutes: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-surgeon.html

I have reasons to believe that NXIVM´s Sara Bronfman visited Branson on his private island in the British Virgin Islands, that´s only some 35 miles from Epstein´s private island, at least once.



> See Sir Richard Branson with Sara Bronfman.

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/realJeffreyP/sta...86546600792064

----------


## Swordsmyth

There  are claims Keith Raniere may have been poisoning women who lived with  him to give them cancer, and killed two, and there are two other  suspicious deaths.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Clare Bronfman to Be Sentenced on Valentine’s Day  – Likely to Get Far Longer Sentence Than Two Years*

----------


## jon4liberty

7 years isnt long enough for Clare

----------


## Firestarter

Another link between Clinton, Donald Trump, Paul Manafort and John Bolton, brought to us by the Trump supporting media
John Bolton pocketed $115,000 from the Victor Pinchuk Foundation of the Ukrainian steel oligarch Pinchuk for a pair of speeches in September 2017 and February 2018, shortly before becoming President Donald Trumps national security adviser.

Bolton sat on a panel and basically expressed that President Donald isnt any different than his predecessors, stating: 


> The notion that [Trumps presidency] is going to represent a dramatic break in foreign policy is just wrong. Calm down, for Gods sake.


 https://nationalfile.com/john-bolton...ndation-donor/





> Pinchuk is the founder of EastOne Group LLC, an international investing, project funding and financial advisory company based in London, and of Interpipe Group, one of Ukraine's leading pipe, wheel and steel producers. Pinchuk is the owner of four TV channels and a popular tabloid, _Fakty i Kommentarii_. He has been a member of the Ukrainian parliament, the Verkhovna Rada, for two consecutive terms from 1998 to 2006. *He is married to Olena Pinchuk, the daughter of former Ukrainian President* *Leonid Kuchma*.
> ()
> Pinchuk has supported philanthropic projects in Ukraine. In 2006, he consolidated these activities under the *Victor Pinchuk Foundation*, which is now considered the largest private Ukrainian philanthropic foundation.[6] Its mission is to empower future generations to become the change makers of tomorrow; the foundation is active in the fields of health, education, culture, international affairs, human rights and local communities.[16][17]
> 
> The foundation's projects include the largest private scholarship program in Ukraine "Zavtra.UA", the scholarship program for Ukrainian students studying abroad "WorldWideStudies", and the annual "Ukrainian Lunch" and "Philanthropic Roundtable" on the occasion of the World Economic Forum in Davos.[18] The foundation supports and works with a variety of partners, including the network "Yalta European Strategy" created to promote Ukraine's European integration, the Clinton Global Initiative, the Kyiv School of Economics, Tony Blair Faith Foundation, the *Brookings Institution*, the Peterson Institute for International Economics, the Israeli Presidential Conference "Facing Tomorrow", and the legal clinics/legal aid projects of the Renaissance Foundation.
> 
> *Its projects include giving $150,000 to the Trump Foundation as speaking fee in 2015*,[19][20][21] the creation of a network of modern neonatal centres throughout Ukraine ("Cradles of Hope"), cooperation programs with the Clinton Global Initiative,[2] the Elton John AIDS Foundation and the ANTIAIDS Foundation of his wife Olena Pinchuk, the creation of the Kyiv School of Economics, a cooperation with *the Aspen Institute*, the opening of the first large scale contemporary art centre in Ukraine PinchukArtCentre, the production and promotion of a film with Steven Spielberg on the Holocaust in Ukraine, and support of local Jewish communities.
> ()
> Pinchuk has donated from $10 to $25 million to the Clinton Foundation between 1994 and 2005.[23] *In 2000, Pinchuk hired former Clinton pollster* *Douglas Schoen** on a $40,000 per month retainer.**[8]** In 2004, Schoen introduced Pinchuk to Hillary Clinton**.*[8] Between September 2011 and November 2012, Sochen arranged nearly a dozen meetings between Pinchuk and senior State Department officials, including Melanne Verveer.[8] Emails released by Judicial Watch and obtained through FOIA requests showed that Pinchuk had been invited to dine at Hillary Clinton's home during her tenure at the State department, despite her spokesman's previous denial that they had met during that time.[24] *In March 2017, former Trump aid* *Monica Crowley** registered as a foreign agent for Pinchuk.*
> ...


 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Pinchuk





> Roger Stone and member of the Trump campaign Michael Caputo have worked for Ukrainian politician Volodymyr Lytvyn, who was an aide to President Leonid Kuchma from 199499 and his chief of staff from 1999 to 2002.
> Another of Kuchmas chiefs of staff was Viktor Medvedchuk, who worked with Paul Manafort on Viktor Yanukovychs 2004 presidential campaign in the Ukraine.
> The daughter of Viktor Medvedchuks godfather is none other than Vladimir Putin and her godmother is the wife of Putins Prime Minister, Dmitry Medvedev, Svetlana Medvedeva

----------


## Firestarter

Not in the news - the sentencing of Clare Bronfman for her role in the money laundering NXIVM cult has again been delayed, to April (this year?).

Clare has not spent a day in jail, since she pleaded guilty in April 2019, while her sister Sara Bronfman Igtet is already off the hook: https://frankreport.com/2020/02/20/g...-is-sentenced/

----------


## Firestarter

I’ve earlier posted on the Bronfman/Rothschild/Lauder-affiliated and 1970s mentor of Donald Trump, the member of B’nai B’rith, gay paedophile Roy Cohn: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6831955

Here’s another interesting story on the child abuse of child victim Richard Kerr, who for some reason doesn’t get much media attention…

In August 1975, 14-year-old Richard Kerr was transferred to Kincora Boys’ home in Northern Ireland, where lots of boys were abused with the knowledge and assistance of British intelligence agencies MI5 and MI6.
In 1977, Joe Mains and Raymond Semple (respectively warden and staff member of Kincora) brought Richard Kerr to the Whip and Saddle bar at the Europa Hotel in Belfast, where he was introduced to the Americans Roy Cohn, Fred Ferguson and Daniel Sutton. Ferguson had multi-million stakes in oil and gas in Scotland and the US, while Sutton’s dad owned a company that supplied parts to the oil industry.
According to Kerr, “_nothing happened with [Cohn] at the Europa hotel_”.

Kerr was then taken to Venice by a group of men - Ferguson, Sutton, Mike Anderson and Stephen Jackson. Anderson and Jackson were British enforcers to make sure Kerr wouldn’t cause any trouble.
Roy Cohn was waiting for Kerr in Venice at the Gritti Palace Hotel. According to Kerr, Cohn “_didn’t talk too much [and] just took me up to the room and we had an encounter.
I believe that I was there three or four days_”.
Kerr was repeatedly raped by Cohn and Ferguson. 

At the end of the visit, Cohn said to Kerr “_I’d be open to seeing you again_”.
See Fred Ferguson in Venice when Richard Kerr was there to be raped in 1977.


In the 1980s, after Kerr had left Kincora, Ferguson set Kerr up in a flat in London at 44 Baker Street.
After that, Richard Kerr went to the US with the help of Ferguson. Roy Cohn advised Ferguson to enlist the law office of Richard S Goldstein.

After Kerr had moved to Texas, Ferguson bought him a house and put money into his bank account.
There are some financial statements presented for “evidence”, but I’m afraid that I don’t understand what these prove...

https://villagemagazine.ie/trumps-me...seph-de-burca/
(http://archive.is/fEgr2)


I don’t know how reliable the Irish Village Magazine is. The amount of detail presented makes the story convincing to me.
The Kincora Boys’ home is an admitted spot of serial child abuse by the British elite.

Richard Kerr filed a lawsuit to find out that evidence had been destroyed (at least that’s the story we were told): https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...-39059374.html


Here’s a video in which Richard Kerr talks about the abuse.

----------


## Firestarter

> After Kerr had moved to Texas, Ferguson bought him a house and put money into his bank account.
> There are some financial statements presented for “evidence”, but I’m afraid that I don’t understand what these prove...
> 
> https://villagemagazine.ie/trumps-me...seph-de-burca/


I’m not sure what it is, but it looks to be some kind of wire transfer of more than $1.4 million from Marathon Oil...

Clarence Fred Ferguson (1926-1995) worked for Marathon Oil for decades...



> He was employed by Marathon Oil Company for 34 years having lived in Houston, Michigan, Ohio, Alaska and London, England. He retired in 1986, as Engineering Manager in the United Kingdom for Marathon Oil.


https://nl.findagrave.com/memorial/8...-fred-ferguson
(http://archive.is/tGE2Y)

I’ve also seen some books from the 1970s...
Where one “Fred Ferguson” is named as Assistant Solicitor for Energy.
One “Frederick Ferguson” is named as Assistant Solicitor for Minerals.

----------


## Firestarter

Since on 4 July, the Village Magazine released the “bombshell” story on Donald Trump’s mentor Roy Cohn molesting the underage Richard Kerr in Venice in 1977...
All of the big media outlets (mainstream or alternative) have “forgotten” to report this. If, like the Trump retards like to believe, the media are against poor Donald, I would expect that this story would get much publicity.

The “mainstream” media instead have reported that the FBI relased a whole bunch of a lot less scandalous previously classified reports on Roy Cohn, on 5 July.
The majority of these FBI files are about an investigation into Roy Cohn for perjury, conspiracy and obstruction of justice, which is already well-known: https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/27/fbi-...-roy-cohn.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Since on 4 July, the Village Magazine released the “bombshell” story on Donald Trump’s mentor Roy Cohn molesting the underage Richard Kerr in Venice in 1977...
> All of the big media outlets (mainstream or alternative) have “forgotten” to report this. If, like the Trump retards like to believe, the media are against poor Donald, I would expect that this story would get much publicity.
> 
> The “mainstream” media instead have reported that the FBI relased a whole bunch of a lot less scandalous previously classified reports on Roy Cohn, on 5 July.
> The majority of these FBI files are about an investigation into Roy Cohn for perjury, conspiracy and obstruction of justice, which is already well-known: https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/27/fbi-...-roy-cohn.html


Maybe even the MSM isn't retarded enough to try and use such a weak guilt by association attack and doesn't want to expose supporting evidence for those like Trump and Q that are exposing the sex criminals in politics.

----------


## Firestarter

> Maybe even the MSM isn't retarded enough to try and use such a weak guilt by association attack and doesn't want to expose supporting evidence for those like Trump and Q that are exposing the sex criminals in politics.


Some are retarded enough to only point out that NXIVM is “Clinton-linked”. The Bronfmans are affilliliated to just about all the big players in North America and Mexico!
Even Roy Cohn’s protégé, long-time  Turmp associate Roger Stone worked for NXIVM...


There was of course the time that Donald Trump violently raped the underage “Katie” and Maria (13 and 12 years old when they were raped by Trump).
For some reason her attorney dropped the lawsuit against Donald Trump, and then she completely disappeared.


For some reason Vimeo.com deleted her 29 minutes video and the archived version doesn’t play: http://web.archive.org/web/201801250....com/176181706


There was of course also the little miss teen Miss Teen USA pageant that was hosted by the Donald...



> According to 5 girls, in 1997 during the Miss Teen USA pageant Donald Trump walked into the dressing area where they were changing. The youngest of these girls was 15 at the time.
> One of them called it “shocking” and “creepy” and said she quickly covered herself.
> Another recalled that the contestants were “just scrambling to grab stuff… whatever garments they had”.
> A third described is as “really shocking … We were all naked”.
> 
> The fourth, who was 17, thought it seemed “it was his given right … because he owned the pageant”.
> 
> Former Miss Vermont Teen USA Mariah Billado said:
> 
> ...


 http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ing-taken-down



And more...



> Donald Trump himself ran a model agency, whose parties to finalise deals included young girls and cocaine.
> 
> An fashion photographer said that Trump hosted parties at the Plaza Hotel, where young women and girls were introduced to older, richer men. The photographer said he attended Trump’s parties with one of the owners of the hair salon, Pierre Michel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The girls were *as young as 15*, he says, and “over their heads, they had no idea, and they ended up in situations.
> ...

----------


## Firestarter

Not in the news - the sentencing of Clare Bronfman for her role in the money laundering NXIVM cult has again been delayed, from 25 June to indefinitely (until it’s possible?).



> Defendant’s sentencing hearing is ADJOURNED until such time as she can be produced for proceedings in open court. The deadlines for Defendant’s and the Government’s respective sentencing memoranda are likewise ADJOURNED sine die. Ordered by Judge Nicholas G. Garaufis on 5/22/2020.


 https://frankreport.com/2020/05/23/c...enced-in-june/

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Some are retarded enough to only point out that NXIVM is “Clinton-linked”. The Bronfmans are affilliliated to just about all the big players in North America and Mexico!
> Even Roy Cohn’s protégé, long-time  Turmp associate Roger Stone worked for NXIVM...
> 
> 
> There was of course the time that Donald Trump violently raped the underage “Katie” and Maria (13 and 12 years old when they were raped by Trump).
> For some reason her attorney dropped the lawsuit against Donald Trump, and then she completely disappeared.
> 
> 
> For some reason Vimeo.com deleted her 29 minutes video and the archived version doesn’t play: http://web.archive.org/web/201801250....com/176181706
> ...


That's some nice unproven allegations you have there, especially considering at least one of them was shown to have never even existed.

I don't know about Stone and any work he may have done for NXIVM but he isn't Trump.

I do know that when you do business in that league you will run into crooks and you will have false allegations leveled against you to try and get you to settle to see them go away.

I also know that Trump has a history of working with Law Enforcement to investigate criminals and people who investigate criminals tend to interact with criminals.
And Trump is having the DoJ pursue a case that the deepstate would rather have forgotten which he wouldn't do if he was a guilty party in it.

----------


## Firestarter

> I do know that when you do business in that league you will run into crooks and you will have false allegations leveled against you to try and get you to settle to see them go away.
> 
> I also know that Trump has a history of working with Law Enforcement to investigate criminals and people who investigate criminals tend to interact with criminals.
> And Trump is having the DoJ pursue a case that the deepstate would rather have forgotten which he wouldn't do if he was a guilty party in it.


Donald Trump is just another US president that covers up for the big criminals that are his friends and business partner.
Donald Trump the friend of paedophiles, media moguls, arms salesmen, drug traffickers and money launderers....


In 2012, Donald Trump donated $20,000 to homosexual activists of the _Gay, Lesbian, and Straight Education Network_ (GLSEN) that promoted: 1) "fisting" to middle school students; 2) books excusing homosexual paedophilia; 3) “homosexuality" to children as early as kindergarten.
“Fisting” is stuffing a fist up the “anus” for sexual reasons.

Kevin Jennings founded GLSEN in 1990. He and (other) homosexual teachers (including Jaki Williams) began indoctrinating children about the LGBT lifestyle from the age of 5.
This included teachers “casually” showing that a “mother a father” for “parents” is just as “normal” as “two dads” or “two moms”.

Jennings has stated  that he was “inspired” by Harry Hay, who publicly stated that homosexual statutory rape is “_precisely what 13-, 14-, and 15-year-old kids need more than anything else in the world. And they would be welcoming this, and welcoming the opportunity for young gay kids to have the kind of experience that they would need_”: https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/do...kindergarten-f
(http://archive.is/11tpF)


Trump defended this donation, by telling that it wasn’t his own choice. These donations were part of Trump's role in his reality television show, in which Trump would make a matching donation to charities of the choice of the guests on the show.
Aubrey O'Day appeared on “_Celebrity Apprentice_” and was playing to benefit GLSEN. That show was executive produced by Trump’s friend Jeff Zucker, who has since become CNN president with the help of the Donald

See Zucker, Donald and Melania in 2004.

https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/tr...not-private-ph

----------


## Firestarter

The following information has been online since (at least) November 2019, but for some reason didn’t get much publicity...

The family of Robert Maxwell (father of Ghislaine, who both worked for British Intelligence) have worked for the Bronfman family.
In the 1970’s, Jeffrey Epstein was Edgar Bronfman’s tax specialist at Bear Stearns.

Ghislaine’s sister Isabel Maxwell was a member of the World Economic Forum. Isabel Maxwell worked with Dale Djerassi (Djerassi Films Inc.), whom she married in 1984.

In 1984, Isabel’s and Dale’s son Alexander Djerassi was born; Ghislaine Maxwell’s nephew and also in Epstein’s little black book.



> Alexander Djerassi was a nonresident associate at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace, where his research focused on Tunisia and U.S. foreign policy toward the Middle East and North Africa. From 2009 to 2012, Djerassi was chief of staff and special assistant in the U.S. Department of State’s Bureau of Near Eastern Affairs, covering U.S. relations with Arab states, Israel, and Iran.




Alexander Djerassi worked for the State Department, when Hillary Clinton was Secretary of State (2009-2013)...
Alex Djerassi was in charge of the State Department’s Bureau of Near Eastern Affairs. He worked on the Arab Spring.
Alex Djerassi was (Clinton’s) US representative to the “rebel groups” Friends of Libya, Friends of the Syrian People, U.S.-GCC Strategic Coordination Forum and several UN General Assemblies.

Also interesting is that Dale Djerassi’s father, Carl Djerassi, is credited with inventing the birth control pill: https://storageunit.home.blog/2019/1...n-satanic-art/
(http://archive.is/l2KV2)


The following picture convinced me that the story is “real”. See the Djerassi family at an event for Carl Djerassi, with Alexander on the left...

https://aubgdaily.com/abf-theater-no...carl-djerassi/

----------


## Firestarter

Ghislaine Maxwell's nephew Alexander Djerassi coordinated "Friends of Libya" meetings to support the National Transition Council: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friends_of_Libya

For the link to Sara Bronfmans husband...



> Basit Igtet is a Libyan national, widely known for his support of the Libyan revolution and his work in international lobbying for the New Libya. He was appointed as a Special Envoy to the Libyan National Transitional Council (NTC) in 2011.


 http://archive.is/4lABC


The following suggests that the Independent Libya Foundation (INLIFO) that was founded by husband and wife Basit Igtet and Sara Bronfman is _simply a vanity mouthpiece for Basit Igtets political campaign rather than a philanthropic organization_.
The Independent Libya Foundation has never registered at an actual (existing) address and is only a website.

Bronfmans and Igtets associate Richard H. Griffiths is also a director of the North American Chamber of Commerce since May 2012. Another director/officer is Mossab O. Basir, whose Canadian company Mint Media Lab Incorporated registered the name Amchamlibya.com also in May 2012. The co-founder of Mint Media Labs Incorporated is also a vice president at defence company Tirsana.

Basir and Griffiths were pictured meeting with Libyan Ministry of Defence in Tripoli (that for some reason was deleted from the AmChamLibya.org site).


Richard H. Griffiths has boasted about his impressive connections to US and Canadian intelligence agencies like the CIA, CSIS (Canadian Security and Intelligence Agency), and the US Navy.
Griffiths was also exclusive director of public relations for Scaix (Nasdaq-UGMI) a US based counter Terrorism and tactical equipment developer for the US Military, CIA, FBI and Intelligence: https://thenewlibyareport.wordpress....-organization/
(http://archive.is/chiqF)


And for the inevitable Trump link to Sara Bronfmans husband Basit Igtet...



> On 18 June, Buzzfeed reported that President Trump's deputy chief of staff for operations, Joe Hagin has been working for NXIVM backer, husband of Sara Bronfman, politician Basit Igtet from 2011 until at least 2013.
> Igtet hired Hagin 's Command Consulting in 2011 shortly after the Arab Spring started.


 http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6670925

----------


## Firestarter

> Ghislaine Maxwell's nephew Alexander Djerassi coordinated "Friends of Libya" meetings to support the National Transition Council: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friends_of_Libya
> 
> For the link to Sara Bronfman’s husband...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Basit Igtet is a Libyan national, widely known for his support of the Libyan revolution and his work in international lobbying for the New Libya. He was appointed as a Special Envoy to the Libyan National Transitional Council (NTC) in 2011.


One way to find out what’s happening is follow the... lawyers!

Basit Igtet hired the law firm of former US Senator Joe Lieberman (Al Gore’s running mate to get Bush Jr. elected in 2000 and John McCain’s good friend), Kasowitz, Benson, Torres & Friedman.

In 2016, it was announced that David Friedman (of the law firm) had been selected by Donald Trump for Ambassador to Israel.
The famous clients of Kasowitz, Benson & Torres (& Friedman) include Donald Trump: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kasowitz_Benson_Torres


Another associate of Basit Igtet, Richard Griffiths, joined lobby, law firm Squire Patton Boggs.
That’s the same Squire Patton Boggs that in April 2017 hired Donald’s long-time lawyer Michael Cohen for a $500,000 annual “alliance fee” plus commissions.

It certainly shouldn’t be surprising that Joe Biden held fundraisers attended by former Sen. John Breaux, now top lobbyist at Squire Patton Boggs “as a friend”: https://www.politico.com/newsletters...e-money-784223

According to the following, the top recipient of donations from Squire Patton Boggs (not the firm itself though) is one Joe Biden: https://www.opensecrets.org/orgs/summary?id=D000067299


Or follow the... oil companies!
ExxonMobil, where Rex Tillerson was CEO before he became Donald’s Secretary of State (since then replaced), has been represented by the Paul, Weiss, Rifkind, Wharton & Garris law firm. 
Paul, Weiss, Rifkind, Wharton & Garris hosted a fundraiser for Joe Biden and whose employees have given Biden large campaign donations of at least $153,000 in total.

The now running mate of Biden - Senator Kamala Harris – even received $173,000 from Paul Weiss employees (before she dropped out of the race as presidential candidate).

Paul Weiss’s clients include – there it is again - Apollo Global Management that financed the Kushner in-laws of Donald’s daughter Ivanka Trump with hundreds of millions of dollars...

ExxonMobil has also donated $1 million to Americans for Carbon Dividends (AFCD), which lobbies for the carbon tax scheme, Baker-Schultz plan.
AFCD is co-chaired by former U.S. Senators Trent Lott and John Breaux, who are now lobbyists with Squire Patton Boggs: https://readsludge.com/2019/12/10/la...-biden-donors/
(https://archive.is/HlYY9)

----------


## Swordsmyth

Seagram’s liquor heiress and Nxivm cult member Clare Bronfman was sentenced Wednesday to six years and nine months in prison for her role in the upstate cult — a far harsher sentence than even prosecutors had asked for.

The daughter of late Canadian billionaire Edgar Bronfman Sr. pleaded guilty last year to charges related to the notorious group and its sex-trafficking svengali, Keith Raniere.

“She used her incredible wealth as a means of intimidation, threat and exacting revenge on individuals who challenged its [Nxivm] dogmas,” Judge Nicholas G. Garaufis said as he handed down the sentence in Brooklyn federal court.

Bronfman, 41, faced 30 months behind bars under federal sentencing guidelines for charges of conspiracy to conceal and harbor an illegal alien for financial gain and fraudulent use of identification, although prosecutors had sought twice that, calling for five years.

But Garaufis ultimately delivered an even harsher punishment — sending her to the slammer for 81 months and ordering her to pay a $500,000 fine.

More at: https://nypost.com/2020/09/30/seagra...e-in-sex-cult/

----------


## dannno

Interview with cult member later today

50:30

----------


## dannno

Scott Adams@ScottAdamsSays
7 hours ago
My NXIVM video interview update

Today I recorded an interview with Nicki Clyne (actress from Battlestar Galactica by the way) who describes her experience with the so-called “cult” of NXIVM that is featured in HBO’s series The Vow.


Yes, she has a brand. I didn’t ask to see it.


I am waiting for YouTube to manually review the video for monetization before release. (The algorithm demonetized it instantly.) I hope to have that tonight.


It will make news. Let’s just say the story you know is not the story you will hear. It’s making my head spin.


I hope to have it for you soon. Will update here and on Twitter.

----------


## dannno



----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/EDNYnews/status/1321184945130426370

----------

